# Addiction sub forum..



## Milky

*Addiction sub forum*​
yes 2949.15%no3050.85%


----------



## Milky

We have had a few threads regarding addictions of some sort, be it alchohol or smoking, even the odd one re drugs

. does anyone feel a section for this kind of thing would help the board ?

People with experience of such matters could help those who wanted to be helped etc....

Just a thought.


----------



## MunchieBites

Great idea!


----------



## dirtymusket1

MunchieBites said:


> Great idea!


I'll second that !

Im addicted to boobs :innocent:

:whistling:


----------



## resten

No. How many sub forums are needed?

Perhaps we should have a PoF sub forum


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Nope.


----------



## MunchieBites

resten said:


> No. How many sub forums are needed?
> 
> Perhaps we should have a PoF sub forum


Addicted to PoF?


----------



## Ian_Montrose

If there are a reasonable number of UK-Mers with genuine expertise in supporting addicts it might be a good idea. However, if it's going to be mainly driven by well-intentioned broscience it might be best if people needing support went to more specialised forums.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ian_Montrose said:


> If there were a reasonable number of people with genuine expertise in supporting people coping with addiction it might be a good idea. However, if it were going to be mainly driven by well-intentioned broscience it might be best if people needing support went to more specialised forums.


After all this is predominantly a bodybuilding forum


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

I don't feel it's necessary but wtf do I know


----------



## Breda

If people want help with addiction maybe they should seek help from a relevant source.

Imo this forum is not that source and can not be all things to all people.


----------



## Milky

No one is declaring it would be a specialist thing merely a place to share life experiences and personal advice as to what helped them.

I have no addictions to anything so l am un affected either way.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> No one is declaring it would be a specialist thing merely a place to share life experiences and personal advice as to what helped them.
> 
> I have no addictions to anything so l am un affected either way.


Thats what 'General Conversation' is for.


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thats what 'General Conversation' is for.


But rather than it getting lost in the melay it would have a focus point for peopleto refer too.


----------



## MiXiN

I think it's a great idea.

Anyone who's had/still have an addiction will no doubt find good information and/or solace knowing that they're not suffering alone.

As an ex addict of numerous drugs and Alcohol this is my view, anyway.

A problem shared is a problem halved, and those in the know can perhaps "gee up" the addict to seek assistance and offer good insight.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

MiXiN said:


> I think it's a great idea.
> 
> Anyone who's had/still have an addiction will no doubt find good information and/or solace knowing that they're not suffering alone.
> 
> As an ex addict of numerous drugs and Alcohol this is my view, anyway.
> 
> A problem shared is a problem halved, and those in the know can perhaps "gee up" the addict to seek assistance and offer good insight.


Thats very true, but wouldnt a specialist forum be the place to go for sharing and advice rather than a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## resten

MiXiN said:


> I think it's a great idea.
> 
> Anyone who's had/still have an addiction will no doubt find good information and/or solace knowing that they're not suffering alone.
> 
> As an ex addict of numerous drugs and Alcohol this is my view, anyway.
> 
> A problem shared is a problem halved, and those in the know can perhaps "gee up" the addict to seek assistance and offer good insight.


I'm all for help and support.

But it doesn't need it's own sub forum


----------



## ohno

resten said:


> Perhaps we should have a PoF sub forum


we have, it's called gen con :whistling:


----------



## AK-26

I don't think UK-M should have an addiction sub forum, a many have already said people with addictions should seek the relevant sources for addiction e.g. Drug/Alcohol/Lifestyle addiction forums not a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## Hotdog147

I think it's a good idea tbh.

There are lots of people addicted to all sorts of things on this board, even steroids!


----------



## luther1

What about a sub forum for broken down cars? Whenever my motor breaks down I think,'fcuk google or the relevant car manufacturers forum,I'll ask a load of bodybuilders and sift through 40 bullsh!t answers to find the one relevant one,maybe'


----------



## resten

Maybe a "I think my wife/girlfriend is cheating" sun forum


----------



## luther1

'Going to Turkey,what gear shall I bring back' sub forum


----------



## BigTrev

Well as most know im addicted to talking sh1t when I drink wine so if I can get help with that I would be greatful:whistling:

Don't say quit drinking as I love a wee wine at the weekends lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

What about a sub forum for people who have spent a night in a police cell?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> What about a sub forum for broken down cars? Whenever my motor breaks down I think,'fcuk google or the relevant car manufacturers forum,I'll ask a load of bodybuilders and sift through 40 bullsh!t answers to find the one relevant one,maybe'





resten said:


> Maybe a "I think my wife/girlfriend is cheating" sun forum


So in your opinion then these are as serious an issue as addiction then ?


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> What about a sub forum for people who have spent a night in a police cell?


Again another petty flippant answer from yourself.


----------



## Milky

@Katy

just to bring you in on this as it seems relevant to you and earlier discussions.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Again another petty flippant answer from yourself.


Its just an example, all of these things which arn't to do with bodybuilding should be in gen con IMO, no need for a sub-forum. If i had a serious addiction id seek advice on a addiction forum if i chose to seek help online.


----------



## resten

Milky said:


> So in your opinion then these are as serious an issue as addiction then ?


I think the threat from Fukushima is a more serious issue, shall it become a sub forum?

Failure to prevent little children being beaten and murdered by their families is significantly worse. Sub forum for that too?


----------



## sunn

I think it wouldn't do any harm and if it helps someone that wouldn't necessary otherwise seek help then great....i see some people's views on a millions sub forums but at least this is related to bodybuilding as surely there are many addicted to aas etc

I also think it is good to see all sides of steroid use rather than I used gear got big and alls great occasionally it is refreshing to see the negative side as it makes you consider things a little more clearly


----------



## Hotdog147

Tut! Come on lads, don't be childish

@Milky, maybe stick up a poll mate


----------



## Milky

resten said:


> I think the threat from Fukushima is a more serious issue, shall it become a sub forum?
> 
> Failure to prevent little children being beaten and murdered by their families is significantly worse. Sub forum for that too?


And how many times have these been brought up on the forum ?

As many times as addiction possibly !??


----------



## Gym Bunny

@Milky why don't you add a poll to the thread? To gauge people's thoughts on the subject?


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> So in your opinion then these are as serious an issue as addiction then ?


IMO,most addictions are void fillers and finding that equilibrium before it becoming more than a trivial enjoyment should be paramount. The point of my original post was not to deny the severity of an addiction but rather to lament the fact that the sourcing help from the correct forum in relation to said addiction should be paramount.

Some people have an addiction to [email protected] ffs. Post that on here and you'd get twenty pages of puerile answers


----------



## resten

Milky said:


> And how many times have these been brought up on the forum ?
> 
> As many times as addiction possibly !??


If we had sub forums for them, they might get the attention they deserve


----------



## resten

And I'm out. I have a bible to read.

Oh, a religion sub forum.... Now that'd be good. Gets spoken about a lot and is very important!

/my contribution


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> IMO,most addictions are void fillers and finding that equilibrium before it becoming more than a trivial enjoyment should be paramount. The point of my original post was not to deny the severity of an addiction but rather to lament the fact that the sourcing help from the correct forum in relation to said addiction should be paramount.
> 
> Some people have an addiction to [email protected] ffs. Post that on here and you'd get twenty pages of puerile answers


I agree totally with the proffesional help but my point being like minded people seek solace from those who have been thro it.

It could even spur them on to get the proper help.


----------



## Milky

resten said:


> And I'm out. I have a bible to read.
> 
> Oh, a religion sub forum.... Now that'd be good. Gets spoken about a lot and is very important!
> 
> /my contribution


thank you for your contribution its bern more helpfull than you realise...


----------



## Heath

Would just keep it in gen con IMO.

Could go crazy with all the good ideas for sub forums but I see UKM as mainly a bodybuilding/fitness board so rest is gen con..


----------



## Breda

sunn said:


> I think it wouldn't do any harm and if it helps someone that wouldn't necessary otherwise seek help then great....i see some people's views on a millions sub forums but at least this is related to bodybuilding as surely there are many addicted to aas etc
> 
> I also think it is good to see all sides of steroid use rather than I used gear got big and alls great occasionally it is refreshing to see the negative side as it makes you consider things a little more clearly


I think it could do a lot of harm actually when ppl who arent members of the forum do a google search and stumble across the bs remedies and links to non described drugs, who will then go on to self medicate and compound their problems in stead of seekin professional help

If people want to talk about their addiction with like minded ppl on here thats not a problem but a sub forum will not help them in anyway

Imo sub forums should be for BB specific issues


----------



## Milky

Closed will let Katy peruse at herdiscretion.


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> @Katy
> 
> just to bring you in on this as it seems relevant to you and earlier discussions.


Although I've sought professional help from professionals and sepcialist services, I have received a hell of a lot of emotional support from this forum. And, through sharing my experiences, I've received a significant number of PM's from people either offering support or asking for advice and support themsevles. So clearly people do use UK-M for support with addiction/friends with addiction.

There does appear to be a quite a large number of members on here who have experienced/are experiencing addiction so I can see how a support sub-forum would benefit a lot of people.

In response to people making p!ssy remarks about starting a sub-forum for any problem, addiction appears to be a significant and wide spread one on here, whereas 'Going to Turkey,what gear shall I bring back' isn't! 

@Milky, I'll unlock this if you don't mind and could you turn it into a poll so that we can get some idea of how popular it would be?


----------



## Milky

Katy said:


> Although I've sought professional help from professionals and sepcialist services, I have received a hell of a lot of emotional support from this forum. And, through sharing my experiences, I've received a significant number of PM's from people either offering support or asking for advice and support themsevles. So clearly people do use UK-M for support with addiction/friends with addiction.
> 
> There does appear to be a quite a large number of members on here who have experienced/are experiencing addiction so I can see how a support sub-forum would benefit a lot of people.
> 
> In response to people making p!ssy remarks about starting a sub-forum for any problem, addiction appears to be a significant and wide spread one on here, whereas 'Going to Turkey,what gear shall I bring back' isn't!
> 
> @Milky, I'll unlock this if you don't mind and could you turn it into a poll so that we can get some idea of how popular it would be?


Fill your boots.

I am very lucky to have ever suffered an addiction but TBH the main ones on here seem to be smoking and alchohol, and the odd gambling one and these were the topics that l thought people could maybe draw from.

I know people need specialist help but l also respect that some people need a nudge in the right direction.

A poll would be a good idea :thumbup1:


----------



## mal

Does any other bodybuilding forum have anything like this?you might get an idea of

Popular or not it would be.


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> Fill your boots.
> 
> I am very lucky to have ever suffered an addiction but TBH the main ones on here seem to be smoking and alchohol, and the odd gambling one and these were the topics that l thought people could maybe draw from.
> 
> I know people need specialist help but l also respect that some people need a nudge in the right direction.
> 
> A poll would be a good idea :thumbup1:


I think there's all sorts of addictions on here...a lot of people are also addicted to stimulants. I'm not sure if the sub-forum would be for nudging people but more for support. Simply writing down what's happening, the problems you're having etc can really help you make sense of why the addiction is there and help you formulate more rational thinking and focus. And in response, there are so many supportive people on here so there would be lots of emotional support.

We would have to make it clear that it's a forum for support and not professional advice. But those with experience may be able to offer information e.g. places to seek help and also help some people understand the biochemistry of what's happening and little tips e.g. don't taper off with spirits. I've learnt so much this past year; why you grind your teeth, why your feet tingle, why you get leg cramps, not to have milk when drinking...a little annoying thing called 'earworm'!! Little things like that, which can make people scared and confused could be eased by someone else explaining what they've learnt from their own experience.


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> Does any other bodybuilding forum have anything like this?you might get an idea of
> 
> Popular or not it would be.


I dont really know any forums as busy as this TBH mate.

Can you think of any to check ?

Gen question BTW.


----------



## Milky

Katy said:


> I think there's all sorts of addictions on here...a lot of people are also addicted to stimulants. I'm not sure if the sub-forum would be for nudging people but more for support. Simply writing down what's happening, the problems you're having etc can really help you make sense of why the addiction is there and help you formulate more rational thinking and focus. And in response, there are so many supportive people on here so there would be lots of emotional support.
> 
> We would have to make it clear that it's a forum for support and not professional advice. But those with experience may be able to offer information e.g. places to seek help and also help some people understand the biochemistry of what's happening and little tips e.g. don't taper off with spirits. I've learnt so much this past year; why you grind your teeth, why your feet tingle, why you get leg cramps, not to have milk when drinking...a little annoying thing called 'earworm'!! Little things like that, which can make people scared and confused could be eased by someone else explaining what they've learnt from their own experience.


What l meant by nudge was info on places that could help like you say, not to co erse people.


----------



## romper stomper

> We have had a few threads regarding addictions of some sort, be it alchohol or smoking, even the odd one re drugs
> 
> . does anyone feel a section for this kind of thing would help the board ?


Well milky i would strongly disagree - a its MUSCLE forum ?? is it not

would look great to me in amongst

ADVANCED BODYBUILDING

STRENGTH AND POWER

STRONGMAN

CRACKHEADS AND JUNKIES

Many people on here may have problems may have had problems - but overall serious trainers are disciplined people - why have a sub forum of addicts ???? there are specific forums for that - if you start putting sub forums of addicts / addictions then viewers may link the word addiction/addict to - Steroid and Testosterone information

The bashes will have a field day !! crackheads drunks and junkies can go to smackhead forum they don't warrant a section on here.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Surely a poll would of been the first thing you'd do if your asking an entire forum if they want a sub-forum for addiction :lol:


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> Surely a poll would of been the first thing you'd do if your asking an entire forum if they want a sub-forum for addiction :lol:


Why ?

Why not gauge response ?

I was willing to drop it due to the response but Katy re opened it so whats the problem ??


----------



## Hera

romper stomper said:


> Many people on here may have problems may have had problems - but overall serious trainers are disciplined people - why have a sub forum of addicts ???? there are specific forums for that - if you start putting sub forums of addicts / addictions then viewers may link the word addiction/addict to - Steroid and Testosterone information
> 
> The bashes will have a field day !! crackheads drunks and junkies can go to smackhead forum they don't warrant a section on here.


Many people want to be serious trainers with discipline, but addiction gets in the way. So supporting people to conquer it would make all the difference to achieving their goals. Also, MA has nothing to do with BB'ing but that seems to be a well liked area, along with the AL, Gaming and PR. Gen Con also has nothing to do with BB, but it helps makes this forum a community, which is a huge strength of UK-M.


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> What l meant by nudge was info on places that could help like you say, not to co erse people.


I get ya


----------



## Smitch

I think it would just get trolled by the many idiots that frequent the forum, bad idea in my opinion.


----------



## Hera

Smitch said:


> I think it would just get trolled by the many idiots that frequent the forum, bad idea in my opinion.


I think if that did happen or if it required too much Modding then we could reconsider it. Or, if like the bikers section, it died, we'd just remove it.


----------



## Hera

This does need to be a poll though.. @Milky, you ok doing that? Not sure if I can do it on this thread as you're the OP.


----------



## Guest

resten said:


> I think the threat from Fukushima is a more serious issue, shall it become a sub forum?
> 
> Failure to prevent little children being beaten and murdered by their families is significantly worse. Sub forum for that too?


Come on old Resten, break out. I know you want too


----------



## Breda

Katy said:


> Many people want to be serious trainers with discipline, but addiction gets in the way. So supporting people to conquer it would make all the difference to achieving their goals. Also, MA has nothing to do with BB'ing but that seems to be a well liked area, along with the AL and PR. Gen Con also has nothing to do with BB, but it helps makes this forum a community, which is a huge strength of UK-M.


Using MA, PR and AL as examples it might be an idea to make it a permission only forum

Gen Con is what it is, some topics are related to BBing, obviously most arent but its not restricted to any 1 specific subject matter


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> Using MA, PR and AL as examples it might be an idea to make it a permission only forum
> 
> Gen Con is what it is, some topics are related to BBing, obviously most arent but its not restricted to any 1 specific subject matter


Good idea but IMO the problem would be people who wanted some info etc wouldn't be able to just read it without being a member so anonymity would be lost to an extent, if you get me.


----------



## resten

Jd123 said:


> Come on old Resten, break out. I know you want too


If you have an addiction, I can help you.

Drugs are for mugs.


----------



## romper stomper

> Many people want to be serious trainers with discipline, but addiction gets in the way. So supporting people to conquer it would make all the difference to achieving their goals. Also, MA has nothing to do with BB'ing but that seems to be a well liked area, along with the AL, Gaming and PR. Gen Con also has nothing to do with BB, but it helps makes this forum a community, which is a huge strength of UK-M.


gen con is not related to Bb but is supposedly frequented by like minded people who have a common interest - MUSCLE !!!! and possibly UK - start addict sections and as stated along with steroids and what do you think will happen ?? all good then carry on go ahead - carter to the masses !! have a poll


----------



## Smitch

Katy said:


> I think if that did happen or if it required too much Modding then we could reconsider it. Or, if like the bikers section, it died, we'd just remove it.


I understand that, but a lot of the time addicts are extremely vulnerable and i'm sure unscrupulous people could target them with PM's etc.

I think in theory an addiction forum is a great idea but in practice the internet trolls will see it as a ground of easy pickings for emotionally unstable people, which sadly is what it would be.


----------



## resten

Milky said:


> Good idea but IMO the problem would be people who wanted some info etc wouldn't be able to just read it without being a member so anonymity would be lost to an extent, *if you get me*.


I'm lost

edit - I'm found


----------



## Hera

romper stomper said:


> gen con is not related to Bb but is supposedly frequented by like minded people who have a common interest - MUSCLE !!!! and possibly UK - start addict sections and as stated along with steroids and what do you think will happen ?? all good then carry on go ahead - carter to the masses !! have a poll


Well we will have a poll because we value members' opinion.

People join for bodybuilding and BB related topics, so as with gaming, AL, PR and MA, the people on any new sub-forum would have joined for BB related topics and so have that in common, regardless what section they particpate in.

Anyway, we'll see what comes out of this thread and a poll.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Good idea but IMO the problem would be people who wanted some info etc wouldn't be able to just read it without being a member so anonymity would be lost to an extent, if you get me.


Surely people who arnt members would look at specialist forums as their first port of call rather than seeing UK-Muscle on google search results and thinking 'yeah ill go there to get advice'.

Also what has anonymity have to do with anything?


----------



## The Cheese

Milky said:


> No one is declaring it would be a specialist thing merely a place to share life experiences and personal advice as to what helped them.


There's also a danger that you end up with one or two people in your sub-forum handing out sh*tty advice, whilst the majority of members who could counteract that will probably stay clear.

I remember a couple of weeks back some guy telling someone who'd talked about suicide that he didn't need professional help. I'd hate to see a platform for people like that where they can establish themselves and then go unchallenged.


----------



## Hera

Smitch said:


> I understand that, but a lot of the time addicts are extremely vulnerable and i'm sure unscrupulous people could target them with PM's etc.
> 
> I think in theory an addiction forum is a great idea but in practice the internet trolls will see it as a ground of easy pickings for emotionally unstable people, which sadly is what it would be.


I do see your point


----------



## romper stomper

Starting and addict sub forum - is about as good an idea as starting a fundamentalist Islamic sub forum


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> I dont really know any forums as busy as this TBH mate.
> 
> Can you think of any to check ?
> 
> Gen question BTW.


I use a couple of other bb forums,they dont tbh mate,but there are plenty out

There..i think if it was a private thing it might work like if you join ma etc,then

It wont show up on the main board,open to p1ss take,trolls.

End of the day its not bodybuilding,and most people are not interested in other

Peoples personal issues and problems.but i know there are a few on her who

Are,you cant discount them either.


----------



## Bora

i voted yes, if it can help people in some kind of way thats a good thing right?


----------



## Hera

The Cheese said:


> There's also a danger that you end up with one or two people in your sub-forum handing out sh*tty advice, whilst the majority of members who could counteract that will probably stay clear.
> 
> I remember a couple of weeks back some guy telling someone who'd talked about suicide that he didn't need professional help. I'd hate to see a platform for people like that where they can establish themselves and then go unchallenged.


To be fair, the same could be said for anything on this forum...


----------



## resten

The Cheese said:


> There's also a danger that you end up with one or two people in your sub-forum handing out sh*tty advice, whilst the majority of members who could counteract that will probably stay clear.
> 
> I remember a couple of weeks back some guy telling someone who'd talked about suicide that he didn't need professional help. I'd hate to see a platform for people like that where they can establish themselves and then go unchallenged.


THIS.

A bit of crappy steroid advice might see someone not make good gains, waste some cash or get a bit of gyno.

Bad addiction advice could see someone kill themselves.


----------



## BigTrev

Well im easy whatever with a sub forum but im off now for a SUBway


----------



## Hera

mal said:


> I use a couple of other bb forums,they dont tbh mate,but there are plenty out
> 
> There..i think if it was a private thing it might work like if you join ma etc,then
> 
> It wont show up on the main board,open to p1ss take,trolls.
> 
> End of the day its not bodybuilding,and most people are not interested in other
> 
> Peoples personal issues and problems.but i know there are a few on her who
> 
> Are,you cant discount them either.


Making it private might be an idea?


----------



## Guest

resten said:


> If you have an addiction, I can help you.
> 
> Drugs are for mugs.


mate I hate them dont worry


----------



## resten

Katy said:


> Making it private might be an idea?


Milky thinks making it private is a bad idea


----------



## The Cheese

Katy said:


> To be fair, the same could be said for anything on this forum...


True. But with addiction, you're talking about something that can be life threatening (as in the example I've given above).

Some guy giving crappy advice about Side Laterals in the Advanced Bodybuilding Forum isn't going to be a factor in you ending up in hospital (or worse).


----------



## Mr_Morocco

resten said:


> Milky thinks making it private is a bad idea


It effects anonymity mate


----------



## mal

Katy said:


> Making it private might be an idea?


I cant see how it would work otherwise,people who do post about there

Problems will also want some privacy ide imagine


----------



## Milky

resten said:


> Milky thinks making it private is a bad idea


where did l say it was a bad idea ?


----------



## Breda

Katy said:


> Making it private might be an idea?


This is the only way I could see it workin tbh


----------



## Milky

Mr_Morocco said:


> It effects anonymity mate


as l stated people who don't want to openly admit they have a problem wont be able to read the section.


----------



## resten

Milky said:


> where did l say it was a bad idea ?


Semantics 

You weren't openly supportive about making it a private forum then


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> as l stated people who don't want to openly admit they have a problem wont be able to read the section.


You dont have to have a problem to request access I'd assume and its only katy who would know if the member didnt want to participate, and she's probably the least judgemental person on the forum

It could work mate


----------



## The Cheese

Just a thought.

I've been a member of another BB site for about 5 years now (one that shall not be named!!).

They seem to be doing very well just by having one sticky in their Misc section on the subject (over 35s). True, it only deals with alcoholism but that, smoking and drugs are really the only major addictions.


----------



## Milky

resten said:


> Semantics
> 
> You weren't openly supportive about making it a private forum then


Ha ha yeah l am the one with the semantics, here's an idea grow up and stop posting like a petulant child, you got your fan club back have you ??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> as l stated people who don't want to openly admit they have a problem wont be able to read the section.


If those people are members then surely they will be aware there is a private sub-forum.

For those who arnt members im sure they would be reading and getting advice off specialist forums on their issues rather than a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> You dont have to have a problem to request access I'd assume and its only katy who would know if the member didnt want to participate, and she's probably the least judgemental person on the forum
> 
> It could work mate


Yeah you could be right but does it not say what groups you are a member of in your profile ?


----------



## resten

Milky said:


> Ha ha yeah l am the one with the semantics, here's an idea grow up and stop posting like a petulant child, you got your fan club back have you ??


Why are you turning this into something personal? Seems like you want to turn this debate into an argument.


----------



## Milky

resten said:


> Why are you turning this into something personal? Seems like you want to turn this debate into an argument.


Been here before

YAWN..........


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Come on kids this is a debate, no need to derail the thread with insults.


----------



## resten

Mr_Morocco said:


> Come on kids this is a debate, no need to derail the thread with insults.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> Yeah you could be right but does it not say what groups you are a member of in your profile ?


True, maybe that's something admin can look at


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> True, maybe that's something admin can look at


On my profile it says

Male animal

Adult lounge

Gaming

So they know im a nerd and a pervert ! I doubt having drug help or something would make it much worse :lol:


----------



## Classic one

I think its a bad Idea ,I voted yes but on reading through the thread I came to my own conclusion it might ruin the forum ...


----------



## jon-kent

Classicone said:


> I think its a bad Idea ,I voted yes but on reading through the thread I came to my own conclusion it might ruin the forum ...


So you regret saying yes :lol:


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> True, maybe that's something admin can look at


The last thing l would want would be to bring more issues to the board, l only brought it up as we have stickies re alcoholism and been quite a few threads about it and we had a couple re stims and smoking etc.

If its not wanted so be it, it was just an idea hence why its in the suggestion section.

It ultimately goes to the decision of Lorian and Katy, the owners of the forum, l cant add or delete sections.


----------



## Thunderstruck

I think it would have been a great helpful section to have a couple of years back when the forum had better standard of members but i dont think it would work now as too many dickheads on here nowadays.


----------



## luther1

I'm not a member of any groups,enough childish behaviour elsewhere without having access to more mud slinging bs.


----------



## resten

Thunderstruck said:


> I think it would have been a great helpful section to have a couple of years back when the forum had better standard of members but i dont think it would work now as too many dickheads on here nowadays.


Agreed 120%


----------



## Classic one

jon-kent said:


> So you regret saying yes :lol:


Well yes Jon ...


----------



## Kimball

Katy said:


> Many people want to be serious trainers with discipline, but addiction gets in the way. So supporting people to conquer it would make all the difference to achieving their goals. Also, MA has nothing to do with BB'ing but that seems to be a well liked area, along with the AL, Gaming and PR. Gen Con also has nothing to do with BB, but it helps makes this forum a community, which is a huge strength of UK-M.


As someone currently dealing with somebody with an alcohol addiction, life threatening and life affecting/changing, I would get a lot of help from reading other peoples views and experiences, so yes a very good idea IMO.


----------



## resten

Kimball said:


> As someone currently dealing with somebody with an alcohol addiction, life threatening and life affecting/changing, I would get a lot of help from reading other peoples views and experiences, so yes a very good idea IMO.


I'm sorry to hear that Kimball. We are here to help.


----------



## jon-kent

Classicone said:


> Well yes Jon ...


Just making sure mate


----------



## romper stomper

wonder how advertisers on the site - promoting their bodybuilding and lifestyle products would think of an addicts section on the same web page ???


----------



## BigTrev

Classicone said:


> I think its a bad Idea ,I voted yes but on reading through the thread I came to my own conclusion it might ruin the forum ...


If sub forums do come on im asking one for you,,,,I HAVE BAD EYE SITE AND SHOULD HAVE WENT TO SPEC SAVERS


----------



## Kimball

resten said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Kimball. We are here to help.


Yes resten


----------



## Classic one

BigTrev said:


> If sub forums do come on im asking one for you,,,,I HAVE BAD EYE SITE AND SHOULD HAVE WENT TO SPEC SAVERS


Or we could ask what is the best and cheapest cider to get drunk on....


----------



## Pain2Gain

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thats very true, but wouldnt a specialist forum be the place to go for sharing and advice rather than a bodybuilding forum.


I've not read past page one of thread before responding to this so if it's been adressed already I'm unaware of it.

I get where ur coming from completely!

BUT

Speaking as an ex addict, I'd ask you and others look past this obvious thought train. Sometimes when your in the grip of addiction that 'moment of clarity' you have where your going to seek help doesn't always happen in a way that would then make you seek out that 'special forum' or encourage the effort required to seek other help.

It can be just a passing thought, having the ability to go into a sub forum on here related to there addiction could be so important to the person looking it could even be the start of there road to recovery (bit dramatic I know but it's true)

We have such a wide scope of people on here and from threads past it's obvious quite a high number of people with addiction issues past or present I think it's a brilliant idea.

I personally know of a few lads that would certainly not want and I hope not allow it to get filled with spam or trolled easily.

And at the end of the it's a sub forum so if you really don't want to read about that type of thing simply don't enter it I do this daily on here all ready with topics I have no specific interest in.


----------



## Mish

I can see myself spending a lot of time in a sub forum like this. Listening and handing out warm fuzzies and positive strokes to those who try so desperately to escape the clutches of that horrible mistress called Addiction.


----------



## Conscript

If you've got a potentially life debilating addition, seek professional help... < maybe that could be the sticky and then / sub-forum


----------



## Paz1982

will this sub forum deal with addiction to posting on uk-m, my mrs is getting worried about me and how its affecting the ability to communicate with her :whistling:


----------



## Conscript

Paz1982 said:


> will this sub forum deal with addiction to posting on uk-m, my mrs is getting worried about me and how its affecting the ability to communicate with her :whistling:


Maybe chuck her a PM and let her know you're on the wagon... :lol:


----------



## Paz1982

Conscript said:


> Maybe chuck her a PM and let her know you're on the wagon... :lol:


i'll give it 5 mins, I only just text her to put the dinner on :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Paz1982 said:


> i'll give it 5 mins, I only just text her to put the dinner on :lol:


You old romantic you :wub:


----------



## Gym Bunny

It kinda already fits into the Personal Care & Health forum, so even if a dedicated sub-forum wasn't something the owners go ahead with maybe people could be encouraged to post there, that way there's also less chance of their threads being lost in GenCon?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Paz1982 said:


> will this sub forum deal with addiction to posting on uk-m, my mrs is getting worried about me and how its affecting the ability to communicate with her :whistling:


I sympathise mate thankfully my current good half has no issue over it my ex on the other hand was craaaaaazy we actually split up twice over this forum! No lie reckon that's a claim not many members can make


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Might as well as add a relationship troubles sub forum, while we are at it.. Cam we also get a black appreciation section?


----------



## Paz1982

Pain2Gain said:


> I sympathise mate thankfully my current good half has no issue over it my ex on the other hand was craaaaaazy we actually split up twice over this forum! No lie reckon that's a claim not many members can make


mate this forums cost me about 3 grand so far.... she just goes out and buys summat, then I ask where said item has come from, all she says is 'I asked you if I could get it when you was grinning to yourself on that stupid muscle thing and you said yes' :lol:


----------



## BigTrev

Classicone said:


> Or we could ask what is the best and cheapest cider to get drunk on....


Well if you like cider you could ask that for yourself as isn't that the stuff lots drink hanging about SUBways normally under age drinking:laugh:,,ask the worker behind the counter first as the prices are in small print..


----------



## Paz1982

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Might as well as add a relationship troubles sub forum, while we are at it.. *Cam we also get a black appreciation section*?


you're just going too far now :lol:


----------



## romper stomper

Just open a trash pit sub forum stick it in there - little to do with uk muscle bodybuilding forum


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Paz1982 said:


> you're just going too far now :lol:


This is 2013 we have to cater for all and sundry


----------



## Paz1982

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> This is 2013 we have to cater for all and sundry


but it'll end up chaos in there with all the bloods and crips poppin caps in each others asses :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Might as well as add a relationship troubles sub forum, while we are at it.. Cam we also get a black appreciation section?


I like the sound of that black appreciation section

Start a poll my man


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Its looking like a unanimous decision


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Paz1982 said:


> but it'll end up chaos in there with all the bloods and crips poppin caps in each others asses :lol:


I think you are onto something here, stickys on crip walking and gang signs :lol:


----------



## Milky

Closed as clearly some of you aren't grown up enough for an adult thread


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> Closed as clearly some of you aren't grown up enough for an adult thread


Good call...this thread just proves that there will always be people to ruin serious topics and suggestions.


----------



## Robsta

Fvck the poll.

It's a good idea, and as for those moronic retorts on this thread, get fvcked and stay out the thing if it doesn't interest you.

If it helps just one person it's worth it imo. And if it doesn't,then what's been lost? Fvck all, that's what.

Get on with milky and don't pay attention to the idiots.


----------



## Milky

Re opened by order of the Robsta..


----------



## Heath

Whether popular or not i've voted no, same reasons as made before.

I see this a fitness board, sub forums should be fitness related and gen con is for the rest.


----------



## Breda

Robsta said:


> Fvck the poll.
> 
> It's a good idea, and as for those moronic retorts on this thread, get fvcked and stay out the thing if it doesn't interest you.
> 
> If it helps just one person it's worth it imo. And if it doesn't,then what's been list? Fvck all, that's what.
> 
> Get on with milky and don't pay attention to the idiots.


Ok Then

Helpin 1 man or woman is good but what if it harms 1... surely that's 1 too many

With everything there needs to be equilibrium and that'll be almost impossible to find if this is open to the general public

If its guna happen the only way I can see it workin is by request only that way you can kick any cnuts out should they get in


----------



## The L Man

I can see the benefits of having one, but I can also see the negative so I'm gonna stay out of this one. It seems everyone is looking for an argument on here..and I'm the one who gets called childish? :huh:


----------



## Robsta

I see what you're saying Breda mate, but I fail to see how it can harm anyone.

It's not going to be for medical advice, just for those who wish, to be able to write down their experiences of addictions and where they think they went wrong.

It just seems to me that the people moaning and taking the p!ss are just moaning for the sake of it. Just because they may have no need or no wish to be part of any such forum, doesn't mean anyone else will.

It will take nothing away from the board and has the potential to help people.

I fail to see what anyone's problem is.


----------



## latblaster

I've had drug/alcohol issues & I think it is a very good idea.

I'll look into the sub forum regularly & if I see any rubbish comments, I'll bring a Mods attention to it.


----------



## Breda

Robsta said:


> I see what you're saying Breda mate, but I fail to see how it can harm anyone.
> 
> It's not going to be for medical advice, just for those who wish, to be able to write down their experiences of addictions and where they think they went wrong.
> 
> It just seems to me that the people moaning and taking the p!ss are just moaning for the sake of it. Just because they may have no need or no wish to be part of any such forum, doesn't mean anyone else will.
> 
> It will take nothing away from the board and has the potential to help people.
> 
> I fail to see what anyone's problem is.


You say its not for medical use but in people's willingness to help I can see them givin out "medical advice", recommending meds to use and as part of this forum is centered around prescription drugs ppl will know how to source them or be a pm or link away from bein able to do so.

I'm not knockin the idea mate I just think it will need to be managed properly if implemented as failure to do so could end horribly for someone who's at rock bottom


----------



## Hera

Breda said:


> You say its not for medical use but in people's willingness to help I can see them givin out "medical advice", recommending meds to use and as part of this forum is centered around prescription drugs ppl will know how to source them or be a pm or link away from bein able to do so.
> 
> I'm not knockin the idea mate I just think it will need to be managed properly if implemented as failure to do so could end horribly for someone who's at rock bottom


This is a very good point. When desperate, people will try things that they shouldn't. I was so so close to purchasing things that I thought would help, but with a clear mind now I can see that it could have gone horribly wrong.


----------



## zack amin

Breda said:


> You say its not for medical use but in people's willingness to help I can see them givin out "medical advice", recommending meds to use and as part of this forum is centered around prescription drugs ppl will know how to source them or be a pm or link away from bein able to do so.
> 
> I'm not knockin the idea mate I just think it will need to be managed properly if implemented as failure to do so could end horribly for someone who's at rock bottom


Just to expand on bredas well put post

To many times I've seen prescription meds being publicly talked about on the forum, experiences shared and recommendations made, it's all well and fun until like previously mentioned , some one takes te information to seriously or gives out the wrong advice it could go horribly wrong leading to unforgivable happenings.

We see it everyday in the steroid forum people talking about taking this and that for blood pressure take some Valium to help you sleep on tren high blood pressure take statins , it's not a joke some of the advice given can cause some serious harm and am not sure there could be a waver involved to disclaim anything from Katy and Lorian and ukm ,

Having an as I'm going to put it 'feelings forum' were people can talk about there ups and downs and get support is a good idea, but calling it an addiction sub forum or anything along those lines involving the talk of prescription medication could go very wrong


----------



## resten

Breda said:


> You say its not for medical use but in people's willingness to help I can see them givin out "medical advice", recommending meds to use and as part of this forum is centered around prescription drugs ppl will know how to source them or be a pm or link away from bein able to do so.
> 
> I'm not knockin the idea mate I just think it will need to be managed properly if implemented as failure to do so could end horribly for someone who's at rock bottom


This.

The "wisdom of crowds" might work for steroid use, but for mental health it's so much more important for that advice to be tailored and spot on for the individual.

Doctors' advice is so often discounted here in regards to steroid use. That just couldn't happen in an addiction forum, surely.

Something so sensitive as mental health should be supported here, but offering advice could make things worse.

I'm all up for supporting people on their struggle, but it'll be so hard drawing the line between helpful posts and medical advice - the latter of which shouldn't be allowed IMO.


----------



## latblaster

Yes, I agree about bad advice with regard to self medicating.

All that is needed then is a complete ban on this subject.

However, if someone was to talk about whether or not a particular medication will help, then only personal experience comments should be permitted.

Also making sure that IME/IMO is added. I really don't think any of these perceived problems will arise.


----------



## resten

latblaster said:


> Yes, I agree about bad advice with regard to self medicating.
> 
> All that is needed then is a complete ban on this subject.
> 
> However, if someone was to talk about whether or not a particular medication will help, then only personal experience comments should be permitted.


Even that is too much. What works for one might not work for another in terms of meds. And what about issues with other meds being taken we might not know about?

All medican advice should be prohibited, for the safety of those suffering


----------



## latblaster

resten said:


> Even that is too much. What works for one might not work for another in terms of meds. And what about issues with other meds being taken we might not know about?
> 
> All medican advice should be prohibited, for the safety of those suffering


I disagree because the drugs that are used to treat alcohol/heroin & Cocaine addiction are very few.


----------



## Breda

resten said:


> Even that is too much. What works for one might not work for another in terms of meds. And what about issues with other meds being taken we might not know about?
> 
> All medican advice should be prohibited, for the safety of those suffering


I agree but you'd still run the risk of pm's bein sent givin out the same advice thats not permitted


----------



## latblaster

Breda said:


> I agree but you'd still run the risk of pm's bein sent givin out the same advice thats not permitted


Which ofc never happens with Steroids.


----------



## resten

latblaster said:


> I disagree because the drugs that are used to treat alcohol/heroin & Cocaine addiction are very few.


OK, well how's about this.

I was addicted to dihydrocodeine when I was 18. I dealt with it by, in my opinion, manning the fvck up and going cold turkey.

Does this make me qualified to give the same advice to others?


----------



## latblaster

resten said:


> OK, well how's about this.
> 
> I was addicted to dihydrocodeine when I was 18. I dealt with it by, in my opinion, manning the fvck up and going cold turkey.
> 
> Does this make me qualified to give the same advice to others?


It depends on the quality of the answer. And by saying you manned up etc, demonstrates IMO that you aren't 'qualified'.


----------



## resten

latblaster said:


> It depends on the quality of the answer. And by saying you manned up etc, demonstrates IMO that you aren't 'qualified'.


What are your qualifications and how am I any less qualified to deal with addiction than anyone else without a relevant medical degree?

"Cold turkey" worked for me, my father and my mother at varying times.


----------



## Milky

my idea for this section was never for it to be used as a base for medical advice.

It was and is purely for people to share experiences, give there reasons for there addictions, there reasons for dealing with them, how they dealt with them, the highs and the lows of withdrawal etc.

oadc

Links to proper site where proper help could be found is also a good thing but not for anyone to advice people on medication. These posts would be deleted and should the member continue to do this then they would be removed from the sub section.

It would also be a " whats said in here, stays in here " section so as too respect there privacy from the rest of the forum should they want there problem not broadcasted.


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> my idea for this section was never for it to be used as a base for medical advice.
> 
> It was and is purely for people to share experiences, give there reasons for there addictions, there reasons for dealing with them, how they dealt with them, the highs and the lows of withdrawal etc.
> 
> oadc
> 
> Links to proper site where proper help could be found is also a good thing but not for anyone to advice people on medication. These posts would be deleted and should the member continue to do this then they would be removed from the sub section.
> 
> It would also be a " whats said in here, stays in here " section so as too respect there privacy from the rest of the forum should they want there problem not broadcasted.


So would you want it to be a private forum?


----------



## Breda

latblaster said:


> Which ofc never happens with Steroids.


Thats besides the point

I think I remember sayin you was an addict so this subject must be close to home for you

Now if someone pm'd you sayin they know where you can get x, y and z, would you have done it?

Its a rhetorical question so I dont need an answer but on your darkest moments most will do anything for help


----------



## Milky

Katy said:


> So would you want it to be a private forum?


I think in hindsight it would be a good idea yes, as has been pointed out we don't want it coming up in google searches etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Nobody on here is qualified to give advice on DNP AAS or PEDS in general yet they still do ?

i always give advice based on what i would do or not do from my own experience .

perhaps if dickheads didnt troll or engage in sh1tty banter in serious threads then this purposed sub forum would run very well alongside the other sections .

lets face it you gotta be fcuked up to stick gear in your ass and lift heavy sh1t anyway so we are all mentally ill in the same nut house


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> Nobody on here is qualified to give advice on DNP AAS or PEDS in general yet they still do ?
> 
> i always give advice based on what i would do or not do from my own experience .
> 
> perhaps if dickheads didnt troll or engage in sh1tty banter in serious threads then this purposed sub forum would run very well alongside the other sections .
> 
> lets face it you gotta be fcuked up to stick gear in your ass and lift heavy sh1t anyway so we are all mentally ill in the same nut house


So you think giving medical advice about mental health and associated drugs is a wise idea?

Because it's done with steroids etc it's ok yea?


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> So you think giving medical advice about mental health and associated drugs is a wise idea?
> 
> Because it's done with steroids etc it's ok yea?


i never said i give medical advice , i did say nobody is qualified and the advice i give is based on my experience .

who are you to deny anybody access to info that could save their life ?


----------



## latblaster

I wouldn't tell anyone where to get medication for addiction, as I don't know.

My personal experience is known by some people. I have very considerably knowledge & professional medical qualifications.

I also probably can urinate higher up a wall than you can. Now, are you happy?


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> i never said i give medical advice , i did say nobody is qualified and the advice i give is based on my experience .
> 
> who are you to deny anybody access to info that could save their life ?


 :lol: UKM - The Life Savers

I'm doing quite the opposite, I'm suggesting they should seek professional help to save their lives.


----------



## Milky

End of the day people who don't want to be involved in it don't ask to be, it doesn't affect them on iota so l cant see the problem.


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> :lol: UKM - The Life Savers
> 
> I'm doing quite the opposite, I'm suggesting they should seek professional help to save their lives.


there was a guy sat on a beach with lots of insulin , he posted on here and uk-m did save his life .


----------



## latblaster

Why do you have to attempt to pick an arguement Resten, some of us are truly trying to do what is best, based on experience.


----------



## Hera

I suppose it would act similarly to the sort of support groups I've attended. It's basically a room of people battling addiction with a faciliator (on the forum, that's the mod and admin team). No one gives medical advice, we just all share where we've come from, where we are and how things are going. I remember the first time I went and the huge relief I felt when I realised that there were loads of people with such similar experiences to me...I felt far less isolated and less shameful. We did give advice but it was more like advice about how to monitor your units etc and often members just making suggestions e.g. if someone's family is a trigger then the group would discuss how that person would mange that trigger etc.


----------



## resten

latblaster said:


> Why do you have to attempt to pick an arguement Resten, some of us are truly trying to do what is best, based on experience.


Please show me where I'm picking an argument instead of putting forward my own valid ideas which disagree with yours.

Like I've said, I'm all up for showing support. But there should be no medical guidance. That view seems to be shared...


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> Nobody on here is qualified to give advice on DNP AAS or PEDS in general yet they still do ?
> 
> i always give advice based on what i would do or not do from my own experience .
> 
> perhaps if dickheads didnt troll or engage in sh1tty banter in serious threads then this purposed sub forum would run very well alongside the other sections .
> 
> lets face it you gotta be fcuked up to stick gear in your ass and lift heavy sh1t anyway so we are all mentally ill in the same nut house


The experience base of steriod users is much larger and peoe are of sound mind and judgment

Plus we have many many clued up members on the subject so the risks associated with advice on syeroid use is dramatically decreased

Giving someone advice or having a discussion about gyno for instance will be the same across the board... hence the stickes which are thorough and precise in there delivery, pretty much all you need to know on the subject of steroids and things associated with it is covered

We can not say the same about mental health


----------



## resten

Breda said:


> The experience base of steriod users is much larger and peoe are of sound mind and judgment
> 
> Plus we have many many clued up members on the subject so the risks associated with advice on syeroid use is dramatically decreased
> 
> Giving someone advice or having a discussion about gyno for instance will be the same across the board... hence the stickes which are thorough and precise in there delivery, pretty much all you need to know on the subject of steroids and things associated with it is covered
> 
> We can not say the same about mental health


Thank you for putting that more eloquently than I could


----------



## resten

Katy said:


> I suppose it would act similarly to the sort of support groups I've attended. It's basically a room of people battling addiction with a faciliator (on the forum, that's the mod and admin team). No one gives medical advice, we just all share where we've come from, where we are and how things are going. I remember the first time I went and the huge relief I felt when I realised that there were loads of people with such similar experiences to me...I felt far less isolated and less shameful. We did give advice but it was more like advice about how to monitor your units etc and often members just making suggestions e.g. if someone's family is a trigger then the group would discuss how that person would mange that trigger etc.


This I would support entirely. But some people seem set on giving medical advice


----------



## Milky

Katy said:


> I suppose it would act similarly to the sort of support groups I've attended. It's basically a room of people battling addiction with a faciliator (on the forum, that's the mod and admin team). No one gives medical advice, we just all share where we've come from, where we are and how things are going. I remember the first time I went and the huge relief I felt when I realised that there were loads of people with such similar experiences to me...I felt far less isolated and less shameful. We did give advice but it was more like advice about how to monitor your units etc and often members just making suggestions e.g. if someone's family is a trigger then the group would discuss how that person would mange that trigger etc.


Great post katy.

I would also add that some people would feel more comfortable sharing on here than face to face.


----------



## zack amin

latblaster said:


> Why do you have to attempt to pick an arguement Resten, some of us are truly trying to do what is best, based on experience.


I hardly see him picking an argument mate his points are valid as everyone else's, @Milky making the subsection private would limit the amount of people who could give experiences on the first place so wouldn't that be the opposite of what's needed?

@ewen your right no one is qualifie which is the point were making but there's a big difference in the advice given as how much test and deca to use as opposed to medication which could have negative potential affects on ones mindset and logic in desperate times


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> The experience base of steriod users is much larger and peoe are of sound mind and judgment
> 
> Plus we have many many clued up members on the subject so the risks associated with advice on syeroid use is dramatically decreased
> 
> Giving someone advice or having a discussion about gyno for instance will be the same across the board... hence the stickes which are thorough and precise in there delivery, pretty much all you need to know on the subject of steroids and things associated with it is covered
> 
> We can not say the same about mental health


there was a time when uk-m did not have these people and guys like mars joined and stuck around because the forum was so diverse .

if you build it they will come .


----------



## latblaster

Noblesse oblige.


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> I hardly see him picking an argument mate his points are valid as everyone else's, @Milky making the subsection private would limit the amount of people who could give experiences on the first place so wouldn't that be the opposite of what's needed?
> 
> @ewen your right no one is qualifie which is the point were making but there's a big difference in the advice given as how much test and deca to use as opposed to medication which could have negative potential affects on ones mindset and logic in desperate times


 :lol:

tren alters the mind gives people crazy dreams , test turns people into sex crazed animals .

steroids are medical drugs

i do not see any difference


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> I hardly see him picking an argument mate his points are valid as everyone else's, @Milky making the subsection private would limit the amount of people who could give experiences on the first place so wouldn't that be the opposite of what's needed?
> 
> @ewen your right no one is qualifie which is the point were making but there's a big difference in the advice given as how much test and deca to use as opposed to medication which could have negative potential affects on ones mindset and logic in desperate times


Not really as members could ask to join it if they felt they could benefit or share there experiences.

Let face it we have a lot of members on here, look at the MA and AL, they get enough members, l think this would be a popular thing.


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> there was a time when uk-m did not have these people and guys like mars joined and stuck around because the forum was so diverse .
> 
> if you build it they will come .


I'm all for it bein built man but it has to be planned and built with good foundation otherwise it could end up crumbling down


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> I'm all for it bein built man but it has to be planned and built with good foundation otherwise it could end up crumbling down


100% agree .


----------



## Milky

Like l say l really don't see why people would be so vehemently against something they really don't have to have any involvement in.

If you don't want to be a part of a private forum you don't join, it doesn't affect you...

I myself wouldn't be involved apart from purely on a MOD basis as l have no addictions what so ever.


----------



## mal

Katy said:


> I suppose it would act similarly to the sort of support groups I've attended. It's basically a room of people battling addiction with a faciliator (on the forum, that's the mod and admin team). No one gives medical advice, we just all share where we've come from, where we are and how things are going. I remember the first time I went and the huge relief I felt when I realised that there were loads of people with such similar experiences to me...I felt far less isolated and less shameful. We did give advice but it was more like advice about how to monitor your units etc and often members just making suggestions e.g. if someone's family is a trigger then the group would discuss how that person would mange that trigger etc.


Great post and what most on here are thinking..just a place to share experiences ass most in real

Life are to scared or embarrassed to go and see a doctor.


----------



## Guest

the problem is that when you are talking addictions you are usually talking about drugs that can do some serious damage , it only takes 1 wrong statement or piece of advise and it could all go wrong , the forum does not need the publicity of a death due to non medical advise on its hands , seeing its an AAS board aswell would give the press a field day .


----------



## MRSTRONG

pugster said:


> the problem is that when you are talking addictions you are usually talking about drugs that can do some serious damage , it only takes 1 wrong statement or piece of advise and it could all go wrong , the forum does not need the publicity of a death due to non medical advise on its hands , seeing its an AAS board aswell would give the press a field day .


that is a fair point .


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> tren alters the mind gives people crazy dreams , test turns people into sex crazed animals .
> 
> steroids are medical drugs
> 
> i do not see any difference


Your missing the point , people with mental illnesses are more prone to doing something irrational or taking some thing due to someone recommending it on the internet then a guy with a semi on test,

There's mental illness in my family and It isn't nice watching someone you care about being battered with drugs and how irrational try an and will become, the forum is open to do what it wants to do, the point is giving opinions which I have having experienced first hand working and helping with someone less fortunate without mental stability ,

There's a big difference between what is prescribed for suicide depression then what's prescribed for touch oestrogen in your system

There's a big difference in pharmacy testosterone being prescribed for medical uses then whatany on here use as what they use for the majority isn't medical


----------



## Milky

pugster said:


> the problem is that when you are talking addictions you are usually talking about drugs that can do some serious damage , it only takes 1 wrong statement or piece of advise and it could all go wrong , the forum does not need the publicity of a death due to non medical advise on its hands , seeing its an AAS board aswell would give the press a field day .


But we would establish strict rules regarding this type of posting.


----------



## mal

pugster said:


> the problem is that when you are talking addictions you are usually talking about drugs that can do some serious damage , it only takes 1 wrong statement or piece of advise and it could all go wrong , the forum does not need the publicity of a death due to non medical advise on its hands , seeing its an AAS board aswell would give the press a field day .


I think your looking at the far end of the scale there though,would these type of people be looking

To join a bodybuilding forum? Who are we talking about here.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> But we would establish strict rules regarding this type of posting.


that would be understandable, but who would be monitoring it 24/7 , someone saying something to someone else on here in mental distress or about drugs could make that person log off and act on it right away.

remember most people who are mentally ill (whether drug induced or not) act irrationally and often dont realise they are ill at all , they are also very susceptible to any advise given.

there are a few of us on here that have experience of and have worked in the system , its hard enough when you are face to face when someone is mentally ill , never mind trying to control it on the internet when you have no direct contact details or access.


----------



## resten

mal said:


> I think your looking at the far end of the scale there though,would these type of people be looking
> 
> To join a bodybuilding forum? Who are we talking about here.


An example of such a person has already been posted


----------



## Guest

mal said:


> I think your looking at the far end of the scale there though,would these type of people be looking
> 
> To join a bodybuilding forum? Who are we talking about here.


its amazing how fast someone can go from well to suicidal , people type in search engines and post on anything that comes up with a mental health tag.

1 in 3 people will be affected by mental illness at some point in there lives (iirc thats the latest statistic) , that includes bodybuilders.


----------



## Milky

pugster said:


> that would be understandable, but who would be monitoring it 24/7 , someone saying something to someone else on here in mental distress or about drugs could make that person log off and act on it right away.
> 
> remember most people who are mentally ill (whether drug induced or not) act irrationally and often dont realise they are ill at all , they are also very susceptible to any advise given.
> 
> there are a few of us on here that have experience of and have worked in the system , its hard enough when you are face to face when someone is mentally ill , never mind trying to control it on the internet when you have no direct contact details or access.


Only established members would be allowed in this section mate, not any tom dick or harriot.

Its also been pointed out it will be a place for people to vent / listen to other experiences.

I nor anyone else wants to make anything worse for anyone, like l say its purely for a bit of moral support..


----------



## mrssalvatore

Milky said:


> Only established members would be allowed in this section mate, not any tom dick or harriot.
> 
> Its also been pointed out it will be a place for people to vent / listen to other experiences.
> 
> I nor anyone else wants to make anything worse for anyone, like l say its purely for a bit of moral support..


As in member status? Which one may I ask?


----------



## Milky

mrssalvatore said:


> As in member status? Which one may I ask?


Undecided as yet, possibly bring in a voting protocol for members in there already, keep out the morons and people who only want to go in there to troll.

I think silver as a minimum tho.


----------



## latblaster

The majority of us have addictions but when they become pathological, that's when help is needed.


----------



## ableton

I think it's a great idea, coming from someone who's been addicted to almost everything! :/


----------



## Skye666

BigTrev said:


> Well as most know im addicted to talking sh1t when I drink wine so if I can get help with that I would be greatful:whistling:
> 
> Don't say quit drinking as I love a wee wine at the weekends lol


Wee wine? Bet that tastes vile...does red wee wine turn yellow??


----------



## Milky

ableton said:


> I think it's a great idea, coming from someone who's been addicted to almost everything! :/


Whats bizarre mate is the people who thing its great are those who have suffered themselves.


----------



## mal

pugster said:


> its amazing how fast someone can go from well to suicidal , people type in search engines and post on anything that comes up with a mental health tag.
> 
> 1 in 3 people will be affected by mental illness at some point in there lives (iirc thats the latest statistic) , that includes bodybuilders.


if you have to be a gold member to join would these people hang around here for a year to post there?


----------



## Skye666

Mish said:


> I can see myself spending a lot of time in a sub forum like this. Listening and handing out warm fuzzies and positive strokes to those who try so desperately to escape the clutches of that horrible mistress called Addiction.


Warm fuzzies?? Edible?


----------



## mal

> ]Only established members would be allowed in this section mate, not any tom dick or harriot.
> 
> Its also been pointed out it will be a place for people to vent / listen to other experiences.
> 
> I nor anyone else wants to make anything worse for anyone, like l say its purely for a bit of moral support..


mate ide recon at least 2 years membership tbh,ive noticed a lot of people turn gold and start trolling

the fvck out of the place.


----------



## ableton

Milky said:


> Whats bizarre mate is the people who thing its great are those who have suffered themselves.


It makes it a whole lot easier when you have people to talk to about your problems, people to give you support etc


----------



## Milky

mal said:


> mate ide recon at least 2 years membership tbh,ive noticed a lot of people turn gold and start trolling
> 
> the fvck out of the place.


Yeah but they would be swiftly removed from the sub forum mate, if not banned.


----------



## Guest

mal said:


> if you have to be a gold member to join would these people hang around here for a year to post there?


when i posted my comment that prerequisite had not been posted  (well within the last few pages where i joined in) , the main point is still the other bit (that anyone can be affected at any time)

i was pretty much an alcoholic when younger and have taken many different drugs including ones you may not have heard of , i also used to self medicate as i was diagnosed with bipolar disorder type 2 in my early 20's and have taken virtually all psychiatric medications at some point or other, im unusual because as well as being in the system most of my life ive also done work in it -and continue to do so, as i said , theres a few of us here (that i know of) that have a lot of experience in the mental health system.


----------



## Hera

ableton said:


> It makes it a whole lot easier when you have people to talk to about your problems, people to give you support etc


Same here. In fact, a lot of support iv received has been from UK-M.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Breda said:


> You say its not for medical use but in people's willingness to help I can see them givin out "medical advice", recommending meds to use and as part of this forum is centered around prescription drugs ppl will know how to source them or be a pm or link away from bein able to do so.
> 
> I'm not knockin the idea mate I just think it will need to be managed properly if implemented as failure to do so could end horribly for someone who's at rock bottom


You could say that about every section of this forum though! Especially steroids peptides hgh all that stuff all the ancillaries people use could screw someone up just as easily.

I actually think what you depict as been less likely to happen within that sub forum than others. Let's not forget the types of meds associated with addictions arnt readily available like other drugs are, infact a lot are impossible to get with going a proper route.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Double post


----------



## Breda

Pain2Gain said:


> You could say that about every section of this forum though! Especially steroids peptides hgh all that stuff all the ancillaries people use could screw someone up just as easily.
> 
> I actually think what you depict as been less likely to happen within that sub forum than others. Let's not forget the types of meds associated with addictions arnt readily available like other drugs are, infact a lot are impossible to get with going a proper route.


its no skin off my nose either way, I wont be involved I was just givin an opinion of potential downfalls.

Some may share the same opinion, some may not. Either way its kool

If it gets the green light I hope its a success


----------



## Robsta

ewen said:


> i never said i give medical advice , i did say nobody is qualified and the advice i give is based on my experience .
> 
> who are you to deny anybody access to info that could save their life ?


Couldn't agree more.

Tbh I for the. Life of me don't see why this thread even exists.

Milky, if you want to do it, go ahead fcuk what any Nay Sayers say. If they don't want to be involved they don't have to. And I think it should be private for sure.


----------



## Nicgianni1

If it helps one person, it would be worth it don't you think?


----------



## resten

Robsta said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> Tbh I for the. Life of me don't see why this thread even exists.
> 
> Milky, if you want to do it, go ahead fcuk what any Nay Sayers say. If they don't want to be involved they don't have to. And I think it should be private for sure.


Agreed.

Katy seems keen, Milky seems keen. Just go for it. Don't let the nay sayers bring you down



Nicgianni1 said:


> If it helps one person, it would be worth it don't you think?


And if it hurts 1 person?


----------



## Milky

Robsta said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> Tbh I for the. Life of me don't see why this thread even exists.
> 
> Milky, if you want to do it, go ahead fcuk what any Nay Sayers say. If they don't want to be involved they don't have to. And I think it should be private for sure.


Up to the boss mate not my call but l think it may be a good thing.

I put it out there for opinions mate, been some good points made TBH, definatly one about it being made private.

Katy will discuss it with the boss and lets see where it goes from there...


----------



## marknorthumbria

If there was an addiction / suicide section you would have to be very stern and quick with the ban hammer,

Some bell end could easily come and make worse

For example

OP: "I'm going to end myself, can't live anymore"

Bell end:"bet you a fiver u can't do it before hollyoaks finishes"


----------



## SwAn1

I'm all for it, even if it just means someone that has a drink issue hears a recovered persons views. They may be able to draw out that one thing that turns the switch off in the persons head that's fighting their addictions.


----------



## Guest

i'd just like to point out i'd be for it as if it helps people its worth it, as mark said above tho moderation would have to be very quick and ruthless compared to the other sub forums.


----------



## Robsta

Good luck with it milky anyhow mate


----------



## Pain2Gain

Gets my vote!

I'd like to think there's enough sense between the ears of a few here that would keep In check, think that's evident from certain posts


----------



## Pain2Gain

Oh but let's leave the word suicide well out of it!


----------



## mills91

The poll at present says double the amount of members are against it than for it.

Don't really see the point in a poll if the results are not recognised and noted


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Maybe a private one with registering on request like other I seen.

But to be honest I think it would be like:

addicted guy: I am addicted to this I can't stop life is ****!

manly guy: You looser man up and quit as I did in past!

Plus add a lot of broscience

But still worth trying if it can really help somebody.


----------



## ableton

i'm guessing only 15 people know what it's like to have an addiction and suffer in silence


----------



## romper stomper

Well the threads will be a good read as all addicts I know have a massive long sob stories of how they became an addict - they blame everything apart from their own weakness.


----------



## Hera

romper stomper said:


> Well the threads will be a good read as all addicts I know have a massive long sob stories of how they became an addict - they blame everything apart from their own weakness.


Well I think we know who we don't want in that sub-forum if we have it.


----------



## mills91

ableton said:


> i'm guessing only 15 people know what it's like to have an addiction and suffer in silence


Or maybe the 27 people that have voted against know that a Bodybuilding website should be a Bodybuilding website and not a problems page


----------



## resten

mills91 said:


> Or maybe the 27 people that have voted against know that a Bodybuilding website should be a Bodybuilding website and not a problems page


I know Lorian has the abilities to set up more forums, as he also runs the MMA one - why not set up a separate addiction forum? Might be better to disassociate it from here anyways


----------



## mills91

resten said:


> I know Lorian has the abilities to set up more forums, as he also runs the MMA one - why not set up a separate addiction forum? Might be better to disassociate it from here anyways


Good idea.

Here just isn't the place, especially when you consider the 'advice' dished out by some members regarding Steroids... Imagine the same negligent and dangerous advice issued to someone feeling very low...

Frightening what could happen really.


----------



## resten

mills91 said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Here just isn't the place, especially when you consider the 'advice' dished out by some members regarding Steroids... Imagine the same negligent and dangerous advice issued to someone feeling very low...
> 
> Frightening what could happen really.


It would separate the liability somewhat.

One could hit the headlines without the other being affected


----------



## ableton

mills91 said:


> Or maybe the 27 people that have voted against know that a Bodybuilding website should be a Bodybuilding website and not a problems page


what does the general conversation bit have to do with bodybuilding


----------



## mills91

resten said:


> It would separate the liability somewhat.
> 
> One could hit the headlines without the other being affected


Agreed! Stick a link to it up on the board with a disclaimer, job done.

By having it somewhere else you might seperate people with experience on the issues from casual nosey [email protected] (me!)

If it's created even after the poll result, we may as well be living in Zimbabwe  lol


----------



## mills91

ableton said:


> what does the general conversation bit have to do with bodybuilding


Nothing but theres a difference between what was on the Tele last night and being off your [email protected] on drugs/alcohol and not being able to see the light at the end of the tunnel.

All you have to do is look at some of the shocking advice issued by idiots on the steroid section to know that it has the potential to go seriously wrong


----------



## ableton

mills91 said:


> Nothing but theres a difference between what was on the Tele last night and being off your [email protected] on drugs/alcohol and not being able to see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> All you have to do is look at some of the shocking advice issued by idiots on the steroid section to know that it has the potential to go seriously wrong


that was the point that was being made. There are lots of people in general conversation talking about addiction. So why not make another group for it. Keeps it out of general conversation too. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion of course


----------



## mills91

ableton said:


> that was the point that was being made. There are lots of people in general conversation talking about addiction. So why not make another group for it. Keeps it out of general conversation too. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion of course


True, I'd just hate to see any negative sh1t come back on the board and for anyone to get hurt!


----------



## Hera

mills91 said:


> True, I'd just hate to see any negative sh1t come back on the board and for anyone to get hurt!


I compeltely understand people's concern about someone getting hurt but people already share their addiction stories anyway...just in Gen Con usually. So I don't think that much would change except that the topic would have it's own section, and if it's private, people would feel more safe from ignorant idiots saying unpleasant things.


----------



## Robsta

mills91 said:


> Or maybe the 27 people that have voted against know that a Bodybuilding website should be a Bodybuilding website and not a problems page


What's your fvcking problem. Do you really think it will stop being a bodybuilding website??

Or are you just moaning for the sake of it. If so then fcuk off to a thread where your contribution might mean something.

This if added will not change the board one bit, and is being added to help any current members who have developed problems, Or do do in the future. What are you guys so scared about. If it doesn't affect you, why are some of you hell bent on not seeing this added.

Really don't understand you lot sometimes.


----------



## ohno

resten said:


> I know Lorian has the abilities to set up more forums, as he also runs the MMA one - why not set up a separate addiction forum? Might be better to disassociate it from here anyways


what's the point? there must be tons of addiction forums out there (or was that the point you were making?)

so then you have to have a specialised addictions for bodybuilders forum for it to be unique and lorian to be able to put his personal stamp on it which then just brings us back to the idea being discussed here that we might as well just have it as a sub forum on here

just to clarify i'm not really for or against it tbh, my instinct is that it might be a good idea but with so many people against it it probably isn't


----------



## icamero1

so some people are saying that an addictions page has no place on a bodybuilding forum, yet theres threads about guys paranoid that his nobs too small. everyones got issues on here that others can relate to, which might help them. I think this could benefit people, and bodybuilding is supposed to be a lifestyle, right? what we all do outside of the gym has an influence on our training/nutrition etc.. Im all for it :beer:


----------



## zack amin

Robsta said:


> What's your fvcking problem. Do you really think it will stop being a bodybuilding website??
> 
> Or are you just moaning for the sake of it. If so then fcuk off to a thread where your contribution might mean something.
> 
> This if added will not change the board one bit, and is being added to help any current members who have developed problems, Or do do in the future. What are you guys so scared about. If it doesn't affect you, why are some of you hell bent on not seeing this added.
> 
> Really don't understand you lot sometimes.


Don't think the issue is being against it, I think a good percentage of people who have gave opinions myself included have dealt with mentally Ill friends of family members and have seen first hand what could come of it.

If there was a little more maturity on the board regarding safe drug use then yeah why not, if the mods are willing to be in the sub forum 24/7 or at least close to that, because creating a sub forum for vulnerable people will need monitoring closely.


----------



## mills91

Robsta said:


> What's your fvcking problem. Do you really think it will stop being a bodybuilding website??
> 
> Or are you just moaning for the sake of it. If so then fcuk off to a thread where your contribution might mean something.
> 
> This if added will not change the board one bit, and is being added to help any current members who have developed problems, Or do do in the future. What are you guys so scared about. If it doesn't affect you, why are some of you hell bent on not seeing this added.
> 
> Really don't understand you lot sometimes.


Because this isn't the place to come for proper advice and it could be potentially dangerous to the user and the forum.

Is someone going to be moderating the board 24/7 incase there's something serious being asked/said with people encouraging the OP to do silly things?

I'm not having a go at anyone or anything, a seperate page/ site with a link to it from UK-M then yeah fine, can't argue. It could just end up bad news for all parties on here if something were to happen


----------



## MunchieBites

thats thread about a suicidal person the other day didnt go well.. if thats indicative of what may happen then i would say no. However if its corrected modded and private then it could potentially help some people out


----------



## resten

ohno said:


> what's the point? there must be tons of addiction forums out there (or was that the point you were making?)
> 
> so then you have to have a specialised addictions for bodybuilders forum for it to be unique and lorian to be able to put his personal stamp on it which then just brings us back to the idea being discussed here that we might as well just have it as a sub forum on here
> 
> just to clarify i'm not really for or against it tbh, my instinct is that it might be a good idea but with so many people against it it probably isn't


For me:

Not having the sub forum>It being its own forum>it being a sub forum



MunchieBites said:


> thats thread about a suicidal person the other day didnt go well.. if thats indicative of what may happen then i would say no. However if its corrected modded and private then it could potentially help some people out


This.

He said he had taken an overdose, and people were taking the p1ss.

Should they all be banned?


----------



## MRSTRONG

if people are that worried some posts could be damaging then report them .


----------



## MunchieBites

ewen said:


> if people are that worried some posts could be damaging then report them .


i think they were and the thread was closed... but what happens if by that point the posts have done the damage?

Of course i'm not trying to assume every addict is suicidal...


----------



## mills91

icamero1 said:


> so some people are saying that an addictions page has no place on a bodybuilding forum, yet theres threads about guys paranoid that his nobs too small. everyones got issues on here that others can relate to, which might help them. I think this could benefit people, and bodybuilding is supposed to be a lifestyle, right? what we all do outside of the gym has an influence on our training/nutrition etc.. Im all for it :beer:


To be fair, didn't he turn out to be a troll? Haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

MunchieBites said:


> i think they were and the thread was closed... but what happens if by that point the posts have done the damage?
> 
> Of course i'm not trying to assume every addict is suicidal...


i dont think i seen the thread due to not being mentally stable myself im unable to offer decent advice so i stay out of those threads .

i guess extra mods would be considered if need be or if it was a closed area then only those wanting in would use it much like a face to face AA meeting for example you only get those wanting help to have access .


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> i dont think i seen the thread due to not being mentally stable myself im unable to offer decent advice so i stay out of those threads .
> 
> i guess extra mods would be considered if need be or if it was a closed area then only those wanting in would use it much like a face to face AA meeting for example you only get those wanting help to have access .


I think this is the key advantage to it being private...people have to want to be involved to enter; to actually care about addiction. Whereas in Gen Con you get all sorts of ignorant posts from people who seem to have no interest in understanding the problem...those people would surely have no interest in being part of a forum dedicated to the topic.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> I think this is the key advantage to it being private...people have to want to be involved to enter; to actually care about addiction. Whereas in Gen Con you get all sorts of ignorant posts from people who seem to have no interest in understanding the problem...those people would surely have no interest in being part of a forum dedicated to the topic.


then the way i see it is those that need help and support can get that from people in a `group` setting with others in similar situations .

perhaps a sub forum with sections like ...

alcohol

drugs

mental health

etc

i know its putting a label on things but it could help the needy also maybe a welcome area for all those with permission can chat much like gen con .

i was addicted to cannabis from 13 and over the following 12 years tried pretty much every drug going even heroin , i knew i needed to stop but i was stuck in a rut , no help or support and no information .

from a help point of view i can see this working even though i think it will be a limited use .


----------



## MunchieBites

ewen said:


> i dont think i seen the thread due to not being mentally stable myself im unable to offer decent advice so i stay out of those threads .
> 
> i guess extra mods would be considered if need be or if it was a closed area then only those wanting in would use it much like a face to face AA meeting for example you only get those wanting help to have access .


completely agree- preferably those with an experience of addiction maybe?


----------



## MRSTRONG

MunchieBites said:


> completely agree- preferably those with an experience of addiction maybe?


that is how i envisage it yeah .


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> that is how i envisage it yeah .


Then my vote would be @pugster , he's calm and open minded has experience and if he does here by wise to dedicate some time to the sub section , I think he would be a perfect candidate to mod it


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> Then my vote would be @pugster , he's calm and open minded has experience and if he does here by wise to dedicate some time to the sub section , I think he would be a perfect candidate to mod it


not sure you can have a mod of a single area .

i think the current mods would be fine as it would be full of people that want help and not full of jokers .


----------



## latblaster

UKM already shows that people are concerned with the safe use of drugs.

Some people become psychologically addicted to Steroids & are advised at Drug Projects, that are not run by Medical Personnel on how to deal with it.

The people who have knowledge of the misuse of drugs will I'm sure regularly post in the sub forum, & signpost people where to go for help & advice.

If there is incorrect or daft comments then again I'm sure that this will be pointed out.

Just as these same type of comments are addressed regarding Steroids.

There have been many threads about depression & MH - I haven't seen anything going wrong in them.

It may also alleviate some of the stigma attached to illegal drug use & addiction, because going by some of the comments in here already this is prevalent.

Alcohol, Cocaine, Steroids are all drugs of addiction.


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> not sure you can have a mod of a single area .
> 
> i think the current mods would be fine as it would be full of people that want help and not full of jokers .


Problem is tho who of the mods could dedicate time to such sensitive issues? The mods do a great job with the training and gen con and most areas of the forum, but would any of them be willing to dedicate patience and time to vulnerable people?

I think @dtlv would lol

Anothe point I'm going to make is it seems the messages in this thread are being cross, some people are talking from a MENTAL HEALTH viewpoint whereas some people are talking from an ADDiCTION standpoint eg alcoholism and drugs

There two very different areas

My posts are based kn a mental health view point

I have no issues with people with alcohol or drug addition having there own subsection


----------



## latblaster

MH is very often tied in with addiction. If you become addicted to Coke you'll almost certainly develop a psychosis.


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> Problem is tho who of the mods could dedicate time to such sensitive issues? The mods do a great job with the training and gen con and most areas of the forum, but would any of them be willing to dedicate patience and time to vulnerable people?
> 
> I think @dtlv would lol
> 
> Anothe point I'm going to make is it seems the messages in this thread are being cross, some people are talking from a MENTAL HEALTH viewpoint whereas some people are talking from an ADDiCTION standpoint eg alcoholism and drugs
> 
> There two very different areas
> 
> My posts are based kn a mental health view point
> 
> I have no issues with people with alcohol or drug addition having there own subsection


think you missed the point mate .

the mods will mod it however those with the addictions will be the ones posting in it and offering help/advice/support not the mods much like a face to face AA meeting .

addiction area is what hhas been suggested not mental health .


----------



## resten

latblaster said:


> MH is very often tied in with addiction. If you become addicted to Coke you'll almost certainly develop a psychosis.


I was mental as fvck for 2 days coming off dihydrocodeine :lol: Real life trainspotting style


----------



## MunchieBites

resten said:


> I was mental as fvck for 2 days coming off dihydrocodeine :lol: Real life trainspotting style


this is a very stupid question but is that codeine?


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> then the way i see it is those that need help and support can get that from people in a `group` setting with others in similar situations .
> 
> perhaps a sub forum with sections like ...
> 
> alcohol
> 
> drugs
> 
> mental health
> 
> etc
> 
> i know its putting a label on things but it could help the needy also maybe a welcome area for all those with permission can chat much like gen con .
> 
> i was addicted to cannabis from 13 and over the following 12 years tried pretty much every drug going even heroin , i knew i needed to stop but i was stuck in a rut , no help or support and no information .
> 
> from a help point of view i can see this working even though i think it will be a limited use .


Yep, that's an idea. I'd certainly have input for mental health and alcohol and have some input with other drug issues from my work experience (but not personal).

But I can see the advangtage of splitting it off because different drugs have different affects...addiction isn't the same for each drug.


----------



## resten

MunchieBites said:


> this is a very stupid question but is that codeine?


I didn't question it when I got the prescription


----------



## MRSTRONG

MunchieBites said:


> this is a very stupid question but is that codeine?


dihydro-codeine :whistling:


----------



## resten

I do wonder if, in spite of having a brother with mental health issues who has attempted suicide (his mental disability actually possibly prevented it from being successful), having a close friend commit suicide due to addiction, and overcoming my own addiction, I'd be allowed in. I suspect not.


----------



## benno_2010

i havent read all the thread but would say it would be a good idea having subsections on addiction, mental health etc and could really do alot for people who are suffering just hope it wouldnt mean people who are in trouble arent using the forum to get help when there is professional help out there


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> think you missed the point mate .
> 
> the mods will mod it however those with the addictions will be the ones posting in it and offering help/advice/support not the mods much like a face to face AA meeting .
> 
> addiction area is what hhas been suggested not mental health .


The focus is addiction not mental health...however, addicition does touch on mental health due the affects of addiction. In the throws of alcohol dependency my mind was not rational and I was severely depressed. Also, addiction often occurs in conjunction with mental health problems. A very large number of people I supported in mental health, misued drugs and alcohol.

As you say, it would be like the sort support groups that already exist. Like I said earlier..it would be like the Addaction support groups that I've been to...there are no specialists in the room, just a faciliator. The focus is support and it's a place to share what people are experiencing and to support each other in getting through it, as well as sign posting to useful services.


----------



## Robbie789

What would happen if someone gave advice to try and help someone, but it backfired and the person killed themselves because of it, then a family member checks their account and sees what what written, could they try and sue the board?

Dunno if it could happen. just thinking out loud


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> I do wonder if, in spite of having a brother with mental health issues who has attempted suicide (his mental disability actually possibly prevented it from being successful), having a close friend commit suicide due to addiction, and overcoming my own addiction, I'd be allowed in. I suspect not.


why dont you offer your help and see .

my eldest brother committed suicide and i`ll be honest and say i would rather not be a part of this , selfish perhaps however i need to think of my own state of mind .


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> why dont you offer your help and see .
> 
> my eldest brother committed suicide and i`ll be honest and say i would rather not be a part of this , selfish perhaps however i need to think of my own state of mind .


I would, but I expect I wouldn't even get a foot through the door.

After all, as I dealt with my addiction by "manning up" and going cold turkey, @latblaster reckons I lack the necessary qualifications


----------



## Hera

resten said:


> I do wonder if, in spite of having a brother with mental health issues who has attempted suicide (his mental disability actually possibly prevented it from being successful), having a close friend commit suicide due to addiction, and overcoming my own addiction, I'd be allowed in. I suspect not.


If you behaved yourself you would be let in. The same goes for everyone.

I'd certainly be in there sharing my experience from an addicts perspective, the perspective of someone who has supported people with addiction and that of someone who's ex committed suicide in the mindst of mental health problems and addiction 

The whole topic is important IMO and it is prevelant.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> The focus is addiction not mental health...however, addicition does touch on mental health due the affects of addiction. In the throws of alcohol dependency my mind was not rational and I was severely depressed. Also, addiction often occurs in conjunction with mental health problems. A very large number of people I supported in mental health, misued drugs and alcohol.
> 
> As you say, it would be like the sort support groups that already exist. Like I said earlier..it would be like the Addaction support groups that I've been to...there are no specialists in the room, just a faciliator. The focus is support and it's a place to share what people are experiencing and to support each other in getting through it, as well as sign posting to useful services.


that sounds pretty much spot on katy .


----------



## Hera

resten said:


> I would, but I expect I wouldn't even get a foot through the door.
> 
> After all, as I dealt with my addiction by "manning up" and going cold turkey, @latblaster reckons I lack the necessary qualifications


An issue there would be suggesting to another member to 'man up' and to go cold turkey. Had I been given that advice (assuming I hadn't sought outside help) I'd have probably died!


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> I would, but I expect I wouldn't even get a foot through the door.
> 
> After all, as I dealt with my addiction by "manning up" and going cold turkey, @latblaster reckons I lack the necessary qualifications


dont be daft we all act a [email protected] at times and going by what you`ve said you could be a help .

i dont think nit picking at latblaster is helping you get your foot in the door though :lol: we all deal with things in our own ways and this section is to say people are not alone and to show people where the qualified/trained help can be found .


----------



## resten

Katy said:


> An issue there would be suggesting to another member to 'man up' and to go cold turkey. Had I been given that advice (assuming I hadn't sought outside help) I'd have probably died!


Now that it's been made clear that any sort of medical advice would be prohibited, it's not a really a concern.

But it's still valid to consider that what worked perfectly for me could have been so detrimental to you (and others).

This is why the moderation would have to be so on point IMO


----------



## ohno

ewen said:


> then the way i see it is those that need help and support can get that from people in a `group` setting with others in similar situations .
> 
> perhaps a sub forum with sections like ...
> 
> alcohol
> 
> drugs
> 
> mental health
> 
> etc
> 
> i know its putting a label on things but it could help the needy also maybe a welcome area for all those with permission can chat much like gen con .
> 
> i was addicted to cannabis from 13 and over the following 12 years tried pretty much every drug going even heroin , i knew i needed to stop but i was stuck in a rut , no help or support and no information .
> 
> from a help point of view i can see this working even though i think it will be a limited use .


but surely there's hundreds of sites out there with forums in them to help with every kind of addiction

that's even if you were inclined to post about it on the internet

for most the first point of call would be to get help and support from family members/friends then medical proffessionals

and if that wasn't a road you wanted to go down then seeking support and advice on the internet, specifically a bb'ing forum, doesn't seem to jump out as the first place you'd naturally go, as i said there must be a ton of other sites with forums, advice, support groups etc

what i would say is that a common theme with a lot of members on here is that we have addictive personalities, that's probably not the right way to put it, what i mean is a lot of people that are into training as seriously as most are on here seem to do things to extremes, a lot of those people, myself included, have lived pretty fast lives and have burned the candle at both ends, in that sense i suppose there will be people on here who have a certain disposition (a lot of us) that allows us to identify with someone suffering from an addiction, like i said it could be temperement based or because we've been through the addiction ourselves, that being said the individual support groups that are out there on the internet are probably far better suited and formatted for people with addictions seeking help over the internet so whilst it might be temporarily cathartic to have people of a similar nature to share the problem with/bounce off in the short term there's probably much better internet based options out there for people looking for advice and support


----------



## latblaster

resten said:


> I would, but I expect I wouldn't even get a foot through the door.
> 
> After all, as I dealt with my addiction by "manning up" and going cold turkey, *@latblaster reckons I lack the necessary qualifications*


Please show me exactly where I said this.


----------



## Hera

ohno said:


> but surely there's hundreds of sites out there with forums in them to help with every kind of addiction
> 
> that's even if you were inclined to post about it on the internet
> 
> for most the first point of call would be to get help and support from family members/friends then medical proffessionals
> 
> and if that wasn't a road you wanted to go down then seeking support and advice on the internet, specifically a bb'ing forum, doesn't seem to jump out as the first place you'd naturally go, as i said there must be a ton of other sites with forum, advice, support groups etc
> 
> what i would say is that a common theme with a lot of members on here is that we have addictive personalitites, that's probably not the right way to put it, what i mean is a lot of people that are into training as seriously as most are on here seem to do things to extremes, a lot of those people, myself included, have lived pretty fast lives and have burned the candle at both ends, in that sense i suppose there will be people on here who have a certain disposition (a lot of us) that allows us to identify with someone suffering from an addiction, like i said it could be temperement based or because we've been through the addiction ourselves, that being said the individual support groups that are out there on the internet are probably far better suited and formatted for people with addictions seeking help over the internet so whilst it might be temporarily cathartic to have people of a similar nature to share the problem with/bounce off in the short term there's probably much better internet based options for people looking for advice and support


There are lots of other support groups on the internet, but UK-M is a community and members may prefer to share in a community that they already know with members who are all aspiring for similar physical goals.

Although I sought professional help, I received emotional support through UK-M. I had no desire to get involved in a forum that I didn't know, with members I didn't know. I have looked round some of the other support forums and I just didn't like it...they weren't places that I knew. Whereas on UK-M, members who were familiar with me actually reached out to offer me support.


----------



## MRSTRONG

ohno said:


> but surely there's hundreds of sites out there with forums in them to help with every kind of addiction
> 
> that's even if you were inclined to post about it on the internet
> 
> for most the first point of call would be to get help and support from family members/friends then medical proffessionals
> 
> and if that wasn't a road you wanted to go down then seeking support and advice on the internet, specifically a bb'ing forum, doesn't seem to jump out as the first place you'd naturally go, as i said there must be a ton of other sites with forums, advice, support groups etc
> 
> what i would say is that a common theme with a lot of members on here is that we have addictive personalities, that's probably not the right way to put it, what i mean is a lot of people that are into training as seriously as most are on here seem to do things to extremes, a lot of those people, myself included, have lived pretty fast lives and have burned the candle at both ends, in that sense i suppose there will be people on here who have a certain disposition (a lot of us) that allows us to identify with someone suffering from an addiction, like i said it could be temperement based or because we've been through the addiction ourselves, that being said the individual support groups that are out there on the internet are probably far better suited and formatted for people with addictions seeking help over the internet so whilst it might be temporarily cathartic to have people of a similar nature to share the problem with/bounce off in the short term there's probably much better internet based options for people looking for advice and support


even those better suited forums started with few users , how many of us know someone or have been affected by an addiction ? i imagine its pretty high on here so why not have an area to cater for those .


----------



## Robsta

mills91 said:


> Because this isn't the place to come for proper advice and it could be potentially dangerous to the user and the forum.
> 
> Is someone going to be moderating the board 24/7 incase there's something serious being asked/said with people encouraging the OP to do silly things?
> 
> I'm not having a go at anyone or anything, a seperate page/ site with a link to it from UK-M then yeah fine, can't argue. It could just end up bad news for all parties on here if something were to happen


That's your opinion that this isn't the place. I say its as good as any. And you don't have to participate do you so it affects you not one bit.

There you go, moaning for the sake of it like I said.

Put your dress back on and get in your kitchen, you big moaning girl.


----------



## Heath

Will be a list of specific addictions that qualify or anything count?


----------



## resten

latblaster said:


> Please show me exactly where I said this.





latblaster said:


> It depends on the quality of the answer. And by saying you manned up etc, demonstrates IMO that you aren't 'qualified'.


----------



## nickdutch

People often get into HEALTH and fitness as part of their recovery from substance abuse (including alcohol, glue, tobacco, pot, coke), and although this is a "bodybuilding" forum, who would be showing an interest apart from those who have an interest in health?

Come on guys and girls, get over your issues and think about why people come to a forum like this one.


----------



## The L Man

Katy said:


> There are lots of other support groups on the internet, but UK-M is a community and members may prefer to share in a community that they already know with members who are all aspiring for similar physical goals.
> 
> Although I sought professional help, I received emotional support through UK-M. I had no desire to get involved in a forum that I didn't know, with members I didn't know. I have looked round some of the other support forums and I just didn't like it...they weren't places that I knew. Whereas on UK-M, members who were familiar with me actually reached out to offer me support.


That is a good point actually. I think if it does go ahead it should be restricted like Male Animal etc.


----------



## benno_2010

The L Man said:


> That is a good point actually. I think if it does go ahead it should be restricted like Male Animal etc.


but then with restriction - what qualifies you to join the sub forum?


----------



## ohno

Katy said:


> There are lots of other support groups on the internet, but UK-M is a community and members may prefer to share in a community that they already know *with members who are all aspiring for similar physical goals.*


i thought that's basically what i said................. :confused1:



ohno said:


> what i would say is that a common theme with a lot of members on here is that we have addictive personalities, that's probably not the right way to put it, what i mean is a lot of people that are into training as seriously as most are on here seem to do things to extremes, a lot of those people, myself included, have lived pretty fast lives and have burned the candle at both ends, in that sense i suppose there will be people on here who have a certain disposition (a lot of us) that allows us to identify with someone suffering from an addiction, like i said it could be temperement based or because we've been through the addiction ourselves


i understand the you recieved emotional support though uk-m, probably through your journal, visitor messages, pm's etc

i can't really see how a sub forum would've helped that

i'm sure you recieved a ton of emotional support in the real world too but if you look at what you've said about the emotional support uk-m wasn't where you came for advice on how to beat the addiction, you probably went to a gp, a specialist, a real life group, which is what all people should do with addictions

i'm sure through various other online formats you recieved emotional support too, facebook etc

if the main purpose of the sub forum is emotional support, which can be recieved through several other aspects of the forum already, then we really don't need a sub forum for that, as you said yourself without a sub forum you got a significant amount of help and support from people on here who you were familiar with


----------



## MRSTRONG

benno_2010 said:


> but then with restriction - what qualifies you to join the sub forum?


to be addicted to something :rolleye:


----------



## latblaster

Some difference in using the word 'demonstrate' & 'said'.

Shall we leave this antipathy aside, now. 

@resten


----------



## MunchieBites

ohno said:


> i thought that's basically what i said :confused1:
> 
> i understand the you recieved emotional support though uk-m, probably through your journal, visitor messages, pm's etc
> 
> i can't really see how a sub forum would've helped that
> 
> i'm sure you recieved a ton of emotional support in the real world too but if you look at what you've said about the emotional support uk-m wasn't where you came for advice on how to beat the addiction, you probably went to a gp, a specialist, a real life group, which is what all people should do with addictions
> 
> i'm sure through various other online formats you recieved emotional support too, facebook etc
> 
> if the main purpose of the sub forum is emotional support, which can be recieved through several other aspects of the forum already, then we really don't need a sub forum for that, as you said yourself without a sub forum you got a significant amount of help and support from people on here who you were familiar with


lol you're arguing with yourself there dingbat


----------



## The L Man

benno_2010 said:


> but then with restriction - what qualifies you to join the sub forum?


I just think if it was an open forum it would attract trolls etc (inb4 "you're a troll") and people just signing up to get help for their addiction..at the end of the day this is primarily a bodybuilding forum. Of course making it private would mean less advice.

I'm not sure what you would need to qualify to join the sub forum..tbh I'm still not even sure a sub forum is needed lol!


----------



## benno_2010

ewen said:


> to be addicted to something :rolleye:


might've walked into that one!


----------



## benno_2010

The L Man said:


> I just think if it was an open forum it would attract trolls etc (inb4 "you're a troll") and people just signing up to get help for their addiction..at the end of the day this is primarily a bodybuilding forum. Of course making it private would mean less advice.
> 
> I'm not sure what you would need to qualify to join the sub forum..tbh I'm still not even sure a sub forum is needed lol!


didnt appreciate the troll aspect - yes it probably does need some sort of restriction. but im sure people who have seen someone close go through addiction (family member, friend etc) they can help by offering advice they gave at the time but arent actually addicts themselves


----------



## ohno

ewen said:


> even those better suited forums started with few users , how many of us know someone or have been affected by an addiction ? i imagine its pretty high on here so why not have an area to cater for those .


fcuk me i must be writing it wrong! :blink:

i've basically said that a lot of us are similar in tendancies and that makes it easier to empathise with the person having problems but that combined with what katy said about it being mostly emotional based support does that really justify a whole sub-forum?

on the information side of it what could we help with that a hypothetical addict couldn't just google, how informative/helpful in that aspect could it be, none of us are doctors so i think it could only really help in a limited capacity (specificaly a supportive one) and as katy has already said the forum in various forms without the sub forum has served to help her, and probably others with addiction based problems, with significant success so why bother with a sub forum?


----------



## ohno

MunchieBites said:


> lol you're arguing with yourself there dingbat


and i still seem to be losing :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

ohno said:


> fcuk me i must be writing it wrong! :blink:
> 
> i've basically said that a lot of us are similar in tendancies and that makes it easier to empathise with the person having problems but that combined with what katy said about it being mostly emotional based support does that really justify a whole sub-forum?
> 
> on the information side of it what could we help with that a hypothetical addict couldn't just google, how informative/helpful in that aspect could it be, none of use are doctors so i think it could only really help in a limited capacity (specificaly a supportive one) and as katy has already said the forum in various forms without the sub forum has served to help her, and probably others with addiction based probablems, with significant success so why bother with a sub forum?


just because you dont see the need for it doesnt mean others dont , ive already for my own reasons im not gonna be involved however i dont see anything wrong with such a section .

its not gonna make your internet speed slower so it doesnt really affect you even more so that it would be a closed section .


----------



## latblaster

Do you think that at the top of this new subforum there should be some contact numbers?

Samaritans, AA, & NA?


----------



## ohno

ewen said:


> *just because you dont see the need for it doesnt mean others dont* ive already for my own reasons im not gonna be involved however i dont see anything wrong with such a section .
> 
> its not gonna make your internet speed slower so it doesnt really affect you even more so that it would be a closed section .


when have i said others can't be for it or have resonable and legitimate resons for thinking it's a good idea?

the thread asked for my opinion on it (there's even a poll :whistling: ) would be a bit of an empty and unhelpful debate if no one gave their opinion

as for the "it's not gonna make you're internet slower" argument, basically saying if you don't like it just ignore it, that doesn't really work for me, by that rational this debate could just as easily be about whether or not we have a flower arranging sub forum

i'm sure there's at least 2 people on a forum this big that like flower arranging, if no one else likes it fcuk em, like you said it's not going to affect your internet speed if we have a flower arranging sub forum is it?


----------



## ohno

latblaster said:


> Do you think that at the top of this new subforum there should be some contact numbers?
> 
> Samaritans, AA, & NA?


yeah because someone going on the internet to seek help for addiction wouldn't think to google those

i mean if alcoholic and narcotics anonymous phone numbers arn't on uk-m how would any addict possibly find them?


----------



## latblaster

ohno said:


> when have i said others can't be for it or have resonable and legitimate resons for thinking it's a good idea?
> 
> the thread asked for my opinion on it (there's even a poll :whistling: ) would be a bit of an empty and unhelpful debate if no one gave their opinion
> 
> as for the "it's not gonna make you're internet slower" argument, *basically saying if you don't like it just ignore it, that doesn't really work for me*, by that rational this debate could just as easily be about whether or not we have a flower arranging sub forum
> 
> i'm sure there's at least 2 people on a forum this big that like flower arranging, if no one else likes it fcuk em, like you said it's not going to affect your internet speed if we have a flower arranging sub forum is it?


What on earth do you mean by this?

Will you somehow be compelled by spirits to go on it? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

ohno said:


> when have i said others can't be for it or have resonable and legitimate resons for thinking it's a good idea?
> 
> the thread asked for my opinion on it (there's even a poll :whistling: ) would be a bit of an empty and unhelpful debate if no one gave their opinion
> 
> as for the "it's not gonna make you're internet slower" argument, basically saying if you don't like it just ignore it, that doesn't really work for me, by that rational this debate could just as easily be about whether or not we have a flower arranging sub forum
> 
> i'm sure there's at least 2 people on a forum this big that like flower arranging, if no one else likes it fcuk em, like you said it's not going to affect your internet speed if we have a flower arranging sub forum is it?


i used to work as a gardener pruning roses and other flowers making the off cuts into pretty bunches for the customers rather then throw them away .

a flower arranging sub section would be of interest to me .


----------



## Robsta

Well us mods or most of us think its a good idea, so yeah "fcuk em",

And like I've said, ignore it if it doesn't concern or interest you.

And as for the that doesn't quite work for you, why the fcuk not? Or are you saying you want to be involved in something that you don't want on the board.


----------



## latblaster

ohno said:


> yeah because someone going on the internet to seek help for addiction wouldn't think to google those
> 
> i mean if alcoholic and narcotics annonymous phone numbers arn't on uk-m how would any addict possibly find them?


Many people with an addiction problem have no idea where to start, & I think it would be very helpful.

Can't understand your second sentence...you on drugs lad? :lol:


----------



## ohno

latblaster said:


> What on earth do you mean by this?
> 
> Will you somehow be compelled by spirits to go on it? :lol:


i mean i disagree with ewans suggestion that if you don't like something then you can just ignore it

judging by your comments on the russell brand thread i didn't think you was in favour of just sitting quietly and ignoring stuff that you don't agree with?


----------



## Robsta

I've been away far too long, oh how I'm gonna love being back on here.


----------



## ohno

Robsta said:


> Well us mods or most of us think its a good idea, so yeah "fcuk em",
> 
> And like I've said, ignore it if it doesn't concern or interest you.


then what was the point of the poll or asking for peoples opinions :confused1:


----------



## 3752

no one is saying this sub forum will replace other avenues people can go down for support, i do like how many state its a BB forum and this has no place yet Adult Lounge and MA are not BB related nor is the classified section yet i have yet to see a post to say these are not needed.

if you don't think it is a good thing make your point then move on i see no benefit in continually arguing with others who see it as a good addition.


----------



## 3752

ohno said:


> then what was the point of the poll or asking for peoples opinions :confused1:


the point is to find out what the members think this is not a case of we want it so tough sh1t......but then asking for an opinion is really a one or two post reply it is clear you do not see the value so i don't see why you are continually repeating this stance??


----------



## marknorthumbria

Robsta said:


> Well us mods or most of us think its a good idea, so yeah "fcuk em",
> 
> And like I've said, ignore it if it doesn't concern or interest you.
> 
> And as for the that doesn't quite work for you, why the fcuk not? Or are you saying you want to be involved in something that you don't want on the board.


im sure if this was in real life, not a single person here would disagree with you lol


----------



## latblaster

ohno said:


> then what was the point of the poll or asking for peoples opinions :confused1:


To get an idea of how people feel about something....keep up mate. :lol:


----------



## mills91

Robsta said:


> That's your opinion that this isn't the place. I say its as good as any. And you don't have to participate do you so it affects you not one bit.
> 
> There you go, moaning for the sake of it like I said.
> 
> Put your dress back on and get in your kitchen, you big moaning girl.


Someone asked a question on a forum, I gave my opinion, not moaning in the slightest and I don't care whether one gets made or not at the end of the day.

Just responding to a question that was asked, thats all


----------



## Breda

marknorthumbria said:


> im sure if this was in real life, not a single person here would disagree with you lol


You might wanna bum him but I dont. I'd bend down and tell the short cnut I disagree to his face and we'd discuss it amicably until I've had enough of his whingin then cave his head in

He knows this to be true I expect no argument


----------



## ohno

Pscarb said:


> it is clear you do not see the value so i don't see why you are continually repeating this stance??


that's not true

this debate has been going a while and today is the first time i've posted on it

contained in my first post on the subject was this:



ohno said:


> just to clarify i'm not really for or against it tbh


as the next few pages and posts developed, specifically from katy and ewan they helped me shape an opinion on the subject, i probably wasn't aware of what my opinion was on the matter until debating/discussing the pros and cons with ewan and katy so it was just through the natural progression of the discussion and the different points being raised that i formed an opinion on the subject

i've certainly not meant to "continually repeat my stance", just mostly respond to posts directed at me during the natural course of the discussion

it's certainly helped me form an opinion on the subject which i hope in places i've been able to articulate in a cogent and helpful way

having done that i shall now depart from the thread


----------



## resten

Pscarb said:


> no one is saying this sub forum will replace other avenues people can go down for support, i do like how many state its a BB forum and this has no place yet Adult Lounge and MA are not BB related nor is the classified section yet i have yet to see a post to say these are not needed.
> 
> if you don't think it is a good thing make your point then move on i see no benefit in continually arguing with others who see it as a good addition.


Mate, I was very much against it to begin with.

By bouncing ideas back and forth, I have come round to the idea of there being something separate to help with addiction.

More members chiming in with concerns about it has helped chisel the idea into something more viable by, for example, establishing that medical advice shan't be given.

This is why debating points can be healthy


----------



## Robsta

Breda said:


> You might wanna bum him but I dont. I'd bend down and tell the short cnut I disagree to his face and we'd discuss it amicably until I've had enough of his whingin then cave his head in
> 
> He knows this to be true I expect no argument


Ahahaha you wish, I'd let you runout of breath trying to cave my head in. Then take your bug eyes out. Before punching you back to the hood you crawled out of.

Then might make myself some chicken an rice an peas as an energy replenish, not that I'd expect to use that much. Only one person you see, too easy. Bring some brothers and make it interesting lol


----------



## Hera

ohno said:


> i thought that's basically what i said................. :confused1:
> 
> i understand the you recieved emotional support though uk-m, probably through your journal, visitor messages, pm's etc
> 
> i can't really see how a sub forum would've helped that
> 
> i'm sure you recieved a ton of emotional support in the real world too but if you look at what you've said about the emotional support uk-m wasn't where you came for advice on how to beat the addiction, you probably went to a gp, a specialist, a real life group, which is what all people should do with addictions
> 
> i'm sure through various other online formats you recieved emotional support too, facebook etc
> 
> if the main purpose of the sub forum is emotional support, which can be recieved through several other aspects of the forum already, then we really don't need a sub forum for that, as you said yourself without a sub forum you got a significant amount of help and support from people on here who you were familiar with


Yes I sought professional and medical help elsewhere but that's pretty much the only support they could offer along with informed medical advice. However, when in such a dark place it can really make a huge difference to be able write it down (to make sense of everything and often read over in the future) and share with others who can relate to your experience. I think the feeling of lonliness was alleviated by members on UK-M adn just 'talking' things through helped me to gain some clarity. And it wasn't mainly through PM's I received support...it was actually the girls private section, in gen con and my journal. I didn't really use facebook because I actually feel like I know my 'friends' too well to share what's going on...I found it easier to share on UK-M, perhaps because there are many other people on here with similar issues.

Whilst I was able to receive support without a subforum, the lessons I learnt and experiences I had didn't benefit anyone else...if people shared such experiences on a sub-forum, others may feel less alone and learn from them. We've already got a sticky about alcohol in gen con and the popularity of that is an example of how people like to share and discuss their own battles and also encourage others to keep going.


----------



## Hera

ohno said:


> fcuk me i must be writing it wrong! :blink:
> 
> i've basically said that a lot of us are similar in tendancies and that makes it easier to empathise with the person having problems but that combined with what katy said about it being mostly emotional based support does that really justify a whole sub-forum?
> 
> on the information side of it what could we help with that a hypothetical addict couldn't just google, how informative/helpful in that aspect could it be, none of us are doctors so i think it could only really help in a limited capacity (specificaly a supportive one) and as katy has already said the forum in various forms without the sub forum has served to help her, and probably others with addiction based problems, with significant success so why bother with a sub forum?


I don't think it would just be emotional support but just sharing as well. I for one have learnt a hell of a lot about alchohol addiction and symptoms that I knew nothing about at first. And when you don't know what the symptoms are or why you're having them, it's quite scary. If I shared everything about the physical and emotional impact of my relapses then someone else who is going through the same might feel a little more at ease knowing that it's quite normal when in the throws of a relapse. I've also learnt about nutrional issues and the consequences and therefore nutritional ways to help resolve the problems e.g. for teeth grinding and jaw locking I upped my magnesium and for legs cramps I ate lots of bananas. Just little things like that can be of benefit to someone. I learnt the importance of making yourself eat even though it turns your stomach etc.

Also, I've been through the process of getting B vit jabs & understanding why I needed them, the various detox options, recovery work...all things that other people might be interested in knowing more about. If I keep all I've learnt and experienced private within PM's, how can anyone else beneift from my lessons learnt?


----------



## ohno

Katy said:


> If I keep all I've learnt and experienced private within PM's, how can anyone else beneift from my lessons learnt?


this might sound like a flippant response but i promise you it isn't nor is it meant to be disrespectful in anyway but having come to the conclusion that i have over the past few pages about the idea my natural response to that question is:

they can't, but this is a bb'ing forum


----------



## Hera

ohno said:


> this might sound like a flippant response but i promise you it isn't nor is it meant to be disrespectful in anyway but having come to the conclusion that i have over the past few pages about the idea my natural response to that question is:
> 
> they can't, but this is a bb'ing forum


A BB forum that has MA, AL, Gaming and PR subforums...all of which are popular and enjoyed. A BB forum on which many many members are struggling to achieve their BB goals due to addiction. So firstly, it's in keeping with the diverse private forums we already have, and secondly, it would be of beneift to people trying to achieve their BB goals.


----------



## ohno

Katy said:


> A BB forum that has MA, AL, Gaming and PR subforums...all of which are popular and enjoyed. A BB forum on which many many members are struggling to achieve their BB goals due to addiction. So firstly, it's in keeping with the diverse private forums we already have, and secondly, it would be of beneift to people trying to achieve their BB goals.


good points


----------



## Guest

do a search for posts regarding depression /anxiety etc and you will be surprised how many there are for a BB forum


----------



## Milky

Closed, l think everyone has had there say now.

Up to the boss ( es ) now :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera

Milky said:


> Closed, l think everyone has had there say now.
> 
> Up to the boss ( es ) now :thumbup1:


Looks like we have a lot more votes for 'yes' :thumb:


----------



## Robsta

And whoever cried to katy about me picking on them.

Stop getting your knickers in a twist ahahhahaha you big cry baby.


----------



## Hera

For those who were in support of this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/248205-good-news-nice-things-day-3-another-double-whammy.html


----------

